# Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

						Im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum drehen sich zwar viele Diskussionen um PC-Hardware um Spiele, doch seit vielen Jahren fachsimpeln die Community-Mitglieder auch über das richtige Foto-Equipment und laden regelmäßig Fotos hoch, um Feedback einzuholen oder einfach nur fantastische Aufnahmen mit anderen zu teilen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*


----------



## Rage1988 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Toll, dass ihr auch mal über das Fotografieren berichtet 

Auf die Frage


> Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?



kann ich euch antworten: Es gibt nicht die eine wahre Ausrüstung für coole Bilder. Jeder muss selbst herausfinden, was für ihn am besten geeignet ist und mit welcher Ausrüstung man besser umgehen kann.
Dabei ist es egal, wie teuer die Ausrüstung ist, denn auch mit günstiger Ausrüstung kann man tolle Bilder machen.
Was nützt es, wenn jemand mehrere Tausend Euro für eine Ausrüstung ausgibt, wenn er aber nicht das Gespür für tolle Fotos hat, er nicht das vorhandene Licht nutzen kann oder er einfach nicht mit der Kamera umgehen kann.


----------



## der_yappi (14. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



			
				PCGH-Redaktion;9593565[B schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?[/B]



Die Ausrüstung die man dabei hat 

Was nützt mir mein gesamtes DSLR-Geraffel wenn es zu Hause liegt ich aber unterwegs bin und just hier jetzt ein tolles Motiv auftaucht.
Dann muss halt das Handy herhalten.
Und dabei können auch ganz passable Ergebnisse rauskommen


----------



## fotoman (14. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?


Mit Sicherheit nicht die, welche (nicht) im genannten Thread von mir zu finden ist. Warum sollte ich meine Ausrüstung fotografieren, das passt nicht zu meinem Themengebiet. Meine Bilder haben aber auch nicht den Anpsruck "cool" zu sein (was immer dies sein soll), sie dokumentieren überwiegend die Realität in einer Art, wie ich sie meist noch nicht einmal so vor Ort wahrgenommen habe.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man den Diskussionen entnehmen kann, stellt für viele der Wechsel von einem Kamerahersteller auf einen anderen eine gewisse Herausforderung dar


Die Herausforderung ist vor allem finanziller Natur. Ein neues System müsste mir schon sehr viele Vorteile (und nahezu keine Nachteile) bieten, damit ich bereit bin, mehr Geld für den Systemwechsel auszugeben wie ich es wohl irgendwann auf Grund des Dieselskandals für mein Auto zusätzlich tun muss.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Was nützt mir mein gesamtes DSLR-Geraffel wenn es zu Hause liegt ich aber unterwegs bin und just hier jetzt ein tolles Motiv auftaucht.


Nicht jeder möchte alles fotografisch festhalten. Ich ziehe entweder zum Fotografieren los oder sammele Eindrücke.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann muss halt das Handy herhalten.
> Und dabei können auch ganz passable Ergebnisse rauskommen


Da stellen sich für mich zwei Fragen:
- bin ich mit dem Ergebnis, das ich mit meinem Smartphone erziele, zufrieden
- falls ja, warum habe ich dann überhaupt eine andere Kameraausrüstung zu Hause liegen.
Nachdem ich sowas einmal im Museum gemacht habe (die DSLRs samt ein paar Teleobjektiven lag im Auto, das Standardzoom ein paar 100 km entfernt zu Hause, es war halt die klassische Fehlplanung) kenne ich die Antwort für mich.

Am kommenden Wochenende wird mir dies jedenfalls nicht nochmal passieren. Für die Hauptmotive kann ich mit dem Smartphone nichts anfangen (außer zum Fotografieren der Startreihenfolge) und für mögliche andere Motive kommt, Dank Anreise mit dem Auto, doch mal das suboptimalt Standardzoom mit.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

@fotoman: Sei doch mal etwas lockerer und nicht immer so ernst. 

Wenn jemand loszieht, mit dem Ziel Fotos zu machen, dann nimmt er sicherlich eher die Kamera mit um zu Fotografieren (wenn er eine hat). Ich verstehe aber genau was Yappi meint.
Jeder von uns war sicherlich schon in der Situation, dass man keine Kamera dabei hatte, aber zufällig ein tolles Motiv gesehen hat. Was hat man aber fast immer dabei? Genau, das Smartphone. Das nützt man dann genau für diese Situationen. Und die Ergebnisse sind oft gar nicht so schlecht.

Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob ich mit dem Smartphone zufrieden bin.

Da ich Landschaft und Natur fotografiere und keine Events, kommt das sogar öfters vor. In der Arbeit in der Mittagspause, während ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin...


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Danke Stephan, das du anderen einen Einblick auf unsere Hardware "gewährst".
Vielleicht wird der eine oder andere dadurch angefixt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> @fotoman: Sei doch mal etwas lockerer und nicht immer so ernst.


Genauso, wie Du für Deine Post immer (zu Recht) in Anspruch nimmst, dass sie natürlch nur Deine Meinung darstellen, ist das bei meinen genauso. Deshalb steht dort auch immer "ich" oder "für mich". Genauso wie bei dem Zitat von Yappi.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Jeder von uns war sicherlich schon in der Situation, dass man keine  Kamera dabei hatte, aber zufällig ein tolles Motiv gesehen hat.


Für *mich* und die Motive, die *mir* dort auffallen, habe *ich* nicht den Ehrgeiz, die Limitierung *meines* Smartphones soweit zu umgehen, dass *ich * nachher irgendwas mit den Bildern anfangen möchte.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob ich mit dem Smartphone zufrieden bin.


Wenn *ich* schon vor dem Druck auf den Auslöser weiss, dass *ich* mit dem Bild später nichts anfangen werde, nehme *ich* es auch garnicht erst auf.

Ich habe über die letzten gut 15 Jahre meiner Digitalfotografie gelernt, was *meine* Ansprüche an *meine* Bilder sind und was *ich* u.U. später mit den Bildern mache, wenn *meine* Bilder nicht diese Ansprüchen erfüllen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da ich Landschaft und Natur fotografiere und keine Events, kommt das sogar öfters vor.


Dann passt es für Dich ja. Ich kenne auch viel schöne Bilder, die mit Smartphones aufgenommen wurden. Meist sieht man ihnen aber an, dass diese Bildern geplant sein müssen.

Eine schöne Gegenlichtsituation im Herbst, keine Kamera aber das Smartphone dabei: schwups, ich kann weder manuell belichten noch einen (nicht mitgeführten) Filter vor das Objetkiv halten, um eine starke Überbelichtung der Sonne (in den JPGs) zu verhindern. Oder ich sehe irgendwo ein für mich interessantes Tier schwimmen/fliegen, da nützt mir der WW meines Smartphones auch nichts, der Crop reicht noch nicht einmal für meinen 7 Jahre alten Monitor.

Daher geht es mir mit diesen Bildern wie mit den Städtebildern, die ich früher mit dem Smartphone oder davor mit einer dig. Kompaktkamera aufgenommen habe. Die Bilder landen mit Glück in der Bilddatenbank und werden meist nie wieder angeschaut.

Die oben erwähnten Bilder aus dem DB-Museum in Stuttgart waren übrigens die, welche ich in der Firma am längsten als Hintergrundbilder genutzt habe. Trotzdem würde ich sie mir zu Hause nie an die Wand hängen, dafür wäre mir die erzielbare Qualität bei einer Ausbelichtung in A4 bis A3 zu schlecht, für eine Collage in FulHD hat es genügt.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Genau aus den besagten Gründen rennt man mit einer kleinen micro4/3 Kamera durch die Gegend. So was wie die Lumix G70 mit nem 25mm f1.7 Objektiv. Warum genau dieses? Allrounder ohne Zoom, leicht, universell einsetzbar, scharf.
Dann hat man unter 1Kg im Rücksack dabei und kann alles machen was man will. Noch nen Zoom mitnehmen wenn man doch was anderes schießen will was mit den 25mm nicht erreichbar ist.

Hab ich öfter dabei. Vor allem für Videos. 
Smartphone geht, aber das hat so viele Limits und ist so unbequem zu benutzen das es keine Kamera ersetzen kann, egal was die damit anstellen.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Genauso, wie Du für Deine Post immer (zu Recht) in Anspruch nimmst, dass sie natürlch nur Deine Meinung darstellen, ist das bei meinen genauso. Deshalb steht dort auch immer "ich" oder "für mich". Genauso wie bei dem Zitat von Yappi.



Hast Recht, mein Fehler. 
Am Handy lese ich meistens nicht so genau.
Alles gut


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Wir haben gar keine Digital Kamera mehr im Haus. Zuletzt hatten wir eine Panasonic Lumix, welche wir aber verkauft haben, da wir eigentlich nur noch unsere Handy Cams benutzen.
Und die Qualität der Handykameras ja auch immer besser wird. Für die meisten Alltags Bilder reicht das.
Klar wenn man richtig gute oder spezielle Bilder machen will kommt man wohl nicht um ein teurere Ausrüstung herum.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir haben gar keine Digital Kamera mehr im Haus. Zuletzt hatten wir eine Panasonic Lumix, welche wir aber verkauft haben, da wir eigentlich nur noch unsere Handy Cams benutzen.
> Und die Qualität der Handykameras ja auch immer besser wird. Für die meisten Alltags Bilder reicht das.
> Klar wenn man richtig gute oder spezielle Bilder machen will kommt man wohl nicht um ein teurere Ausrüstung herum.



Wenn man sich Handyfotos an einem mittelmäßigen Monitor anschaut ist es klar, dass diese nicht gut aussehen, allerdings sehen die Bilder auf einem größeren 4k TV/Monitor ganz ordentlich/gut aus. 
Zuhause ist derzeit keine Kamera vorhanden, es wird aber wahrscheinlich demnächst eine gekauft.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich Handyfotos an einem mittelmäßigen Monitor anschaut ist es klar, dass diese nicht gut aussehen, allerdings sehen die Bilder auf einem größeren 4k TV/Monitor ganz ordentlich/gut aus.
> Zuhause ist derzeit keine Kamera vorhanden, es wird aber wahrscheinlich demnächst eine gekauft.



Naja, der Monitor ist eigentlich egal, denn wenn man jedes Handyfoto an irgendeinem Bildschirm anschaut, ist es nicht wirklich gut 
Viele sind nur immer begeistert, weil sie die Bilder eh nur am Handy sehen oder dann bei Instagram und Co


----------



## FlyKilla (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Einigen wir uns darauf das Fotos aus Streichelhandys mittlerweile recht ordentlich sind. Aber nicht die Qualität einer ernsthaften Kamera erreichen. Die nur für das Fotografieren gebaut worden ist.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf das Fotos aus Streichelhandys mittlerweile recht ordentlich sind. Aber nicht die Qualität einer ernsthaften Kamera erreichen. Die nur für das Fotografieren gebaut worden ist.
> Gruß, Fly



Ok darauf können wir uns einigen, allerdings finde ich, dass der Unterschied zwischen einer 5000€ Kamera und der hasselblad jetzt nicht so groß ist, dass der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist (Beurteilung aufgrund von Bilder/Videovergleichen aus dem Netz).

Meiner Meinung nach sind die besten Kamera Handys auf dem Niveau von 1000-2000€ Kameras (zumindest wenn man die Bilder aus dem Netz auf einem ordentlichem TV vergleicht.) Ich kann das schlecht beurteilen, da ich nur die Vergleichsbilder/Videos aus dem Internet kenne aber ich hoffe mal, dass die Realität nicht ganz anders aussieht.

@Rage 1988 
Was ist an einem 40mp Foto schlecht?
An einem entsprechend hochauflösendem TV sehen viele Handybilder die unter entsprechend optimalen Bedingungen gemacht wurden 1a aus. 

Könnte mir nochmal jemand erklären, warum der Unterschied zwischen der Kamera und der Smartphone Kamera so groß sein soll?


----------



## FlyKilla (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind die besten Kamera Handys auf dem Niveau von 1000-2000€ Kameras (zumindest wenn man die Bilder aus dem Netz auf einem ordentlichem TV vergleicht.)


Da hast du nicht genau hingesehen. Die Unterschiede sieht man spätestens wenn man große Ausdrücke vergleicht. 





Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Was ist an einem 40mp Foto schlecht?


Eine große Megapixel Zahl ist nicht alles. Eine DSLR mit 20mp macht bessere Bilder weil der Sensor selber größer ist. 





Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Könnte mir nochmal jemand erklären, warum der Unterschied zwischen der Kamera und der Smartphone Kamera so groß sein soll?


Vergleich einfach die Gläser von den Objektiven. Wie soll durch die kleinen Scheiben vom Smartphone genügend Licht zum belichten kommen?
Ich hatte es schon mal an andere Stelle geschrieben. So eine Eierlegende Vollmilchsau kann vieles. Aber richtig gute Bilder, das kriegen sie nicht hin. Aber dafür sind sie auch nicht gebaut. Zum knipsen bei gutem Licht reicht es.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> An einem entsprechend hochauflösendem TV sehen viele Handybilder die unter entsprechend optimalen Bedingungen gemacht wurden 1a aus.
> 
> Könnte mir nochmal jemand erklären, warum der Unterschied zwischen der Kamera und der Smartphone Kamera so groß sein soll?





1. Rauschen die Bilder deutlich früher, mach doch mal Handybilder bei schlechtem Licht. Je nach Kamera hat man bis ISO 1600 oder 3200 noch ein sehr gutes Bild. Das schaffst du mit einem Handy nie und das Licht ist nunmal nicht immer perfekt.
2. Bookeh (weniger Schärfentiefe) geht mit den kleinen Sensoren nicht.
3. 40MP, das ist Marketing Gewäsch, wie früher auch bei den Kameras.. 40MP auf so einem kleinen Sensor sorgen nur dafür, dass alles noch früher das Rauschen anfängt. Eine Kamera, die nur 16MP hat, wird bessere Fotos machen, weil der Sensor größer ist.
4. Die Objektive. Wie soll denn die kleine Linse am Handy das einfangen können, was Objektive etlichen Linsen einfangen, die auch noch weitaus größer sind.

Man könnte noch weitaus mehr aufzählen. Die Handykameras ersetzen vielleicht die Kompaktkameras im Wert von 300€, aber keinesfalls DSLMs oder DSLRs und erst echt nicht im Wert von 2000€.


Am TV siehst du das vielleicht nicht, aber da sitzt du auch einige Meter entfernt. Druck die Bilder doch mal aus oder lass sie entwickeln.
Selbst bei entwickelten Fotos in 10x15cm sieht man einen Unterschied.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> 1. Rauschen die Bilder deutlich früher, mach doch mal Handybilder bei schlechtem Licht. Je nach Kamera hat man bis ISO 1600 oder 3200 noch ein sehr gutes Bild. Das schaffst du mit einem Handy nie und das Licht ist nunmal nicht immer perfekt.
> 2. Bookeh (weniger Schärfentiefe) geht mit den kleinen Sensoren nicht.
> 3. 40MP, das ist Marketing Gewäsch, wie früher auch bei den Kameras.. 40MP auf so einem kleinen Sensor sorgen nur dafür, dass alles noch früher das Rauschen anfängt. Eine Kamera, die nur 16MP hat, wird bessere Fotos machen, weil der Sensor größer ist.
> 4. Die Objektive. Wie soll denn die kleine Linse am Handy das einfangen können, was Objektive etlichen Linsen einfangen, die auch noch weitaus größer sind.
> ...



Exaktement! 

Wobei die tollste Kamera der Welt natürlich nichts nützt, wenn der Fotograf nicht fotografieren kann. Was umgekehrt bedeutet, dass ein guter Fotograf auch mit einer Smartphone-Knipse richtig tolle Fotos hinbekommt, solange kein schönes Bokeh gefragt ist. 

Was manche Leute mit einfachem Eqipment für Fotos zustande bekommen, haut mich immer wieder um. Die berühmtesten Fotografen der Welt aus den Tagen lange vor den Digicams haben oft nur mit kompakten Kleinbildkameras ihre Kunstwerke fotografiert. Wobei diese vermeintlich einfachen Kameras mit der Möglichkeit der Verschluss- und Blendenwahl, sowie durch die Wahl des Films in der Hand eines Könners ganz andere Möglichkeiten eröffnet haben, als die tollen, digitalen "können-automatisch-einfach-alles" Kameras. Diese Leute sind ein Maßstab, an dem ich vermutlich bis zum Ende meines Lebens scheitern werde.

Paul Bocuse zu Helmut Newton: "Sie machen wundervolle Fotos. Sie müssen eine sehr gute Kamera haben." Darauf Helmut Newton zu Bocuse: "Sie kochen hervorragendes Essen. Sie müssen sehr gute Töpfe haben."

Munter bleiben!

P.S.
Zum eigentlichen Thema: meine Wenigkeit besitzt eine Sony DSC-RX 100 II, eine Canon EOS 5D Mark II mit einer Reihe von Mittelklasse-Objektiven sowie aus analogen Zeiten eine alte Mamiya ZE Quartz, die mit der Lichtstärke ihres popeligen 50er Standardobjektivs so manche teure DSLR in die Tasche steckt.


----------



## Lotto (15. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr fotografieren nur Mittel zum Zweck oder Hobby ist. Jemand der das als Hobby betreibt wird halt ne DSLM/DSLR plus diverse Ausrüstung nutzen. Da geht es halt auch hauptsächlich um den künstlerisch kreativen Aspekt (das was man eigentlich als Fotografie versteht).
Wer ne Kamera aber nur zur Dokumentation braucht, d.h. seine Katze in der 10000 Pose abzulichten, im Urlaub Schnappschusse von sich vor Sehenswürdigkeit xyz zu machen,... der wird halt auch mit nem Smartphone glücklich werden. Da geht es halt nur darum den Augenblick festzuhalten.


----------



## Rollora (15. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Naja ich bin leider kein Foto-Guru. Aber ich nutze privat eine Sony RX100. Weil sie so kompakt ist, dass man eben keine Ausreden hat ob man sie gerade dabei hat oder nicht (entgegen einer DSLR die dann doch immer gleich recht klobig und auffällig ist).


FlyKilla schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf das Fotos aus  Streichelhandys mittlerweile recht ordentlich sind. Aber nicht die  Qualität einer ernsthaften Kamera erreichen. Die nur für das  Fotografieren gebaut worden ist.
> Gruß, Fly



Natürlich nicht. Auch eine 5 Jahre alte Kompaktkamera hat bessere  Qualität als die modernsten sauteuren Smartphones. Das ist einfach der  Physik geschuldet. Größerer Sensor, besseres Objektiv etc.

Siehe etwa hier:
YouTube


----------



## MXDoener (16. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ich nutze seit etwa einem Jahr eine Sony Alpha 6000 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem kleinen Teil.
Nach und nach werden jetzt Objektive beschafft, mit denen ich experimentieren und ausprobieren kann, wo mein Fokus (höhö) liegt.

Macht Spaß und ist sehr lehrreich. Mir gefällts!


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Lotto schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr fotografieren nur Mittel zum Zweck oder Hobby ist. Jemand der das als Hobby betreibt wird halt ne DSLM/DSLR plus diverse Ausrüstung nutzen. Da geht es halt auch hauptsächlich um den künstlerisch kreativen Aspekt (das was man eigentlich als Fotografie versteht).
> Wer ne Kamera aber nur zur Dokumentation braucht, d.h. seine Katze in der 10000 Pose abzulichten, im Urlaub Schnappschusse von sich vor Sehenswürdigkeit xyz zu machen,... der wird halt auch mit nem Smartphone glücklich werden. Da geht es halt nur darum den Augenblick festzuhalten.



Ja, jemand, der nur für Instagram Fotos braucht, weil er sein tägliches Leben zeigen will, ist bei einem Smartphone besser aufgehoben.

Ich stoße übrigens meine Fuji XT2 ab, mit der kann man auch "coole Bilder" machen, falls jemand Interesse hat 

Da ich mittlerweile professionell unterwegs bin, steige ich komplett auf Vollformat um. Die Sony A7II für Portraits und andere langsamen Shooting und jetzt werde ich mir 
zusätzlich noch die Nikon D750 holen für schnellere Shooting und für Hochzeiten  (bessere Haptik, besserer AF v.a. in Low Light, längere Akkulaufzeit und robuster)

Ich habe überlegt, ob es die D500 werden soll, weil sie sich kaum von der Bildqualität der D750 unterscheidet, aber Vollformat bietet mir einfach mehr Möglichkeiten in der Nachbearbeitung und bei der Bildgestaltung.


----------



## Rwk (16. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Sony A7II für Portraits und andere langsamen Shooting und jetzt werde ich mir zusätzlich noch die Nikon D750 holen für schnellere Shooting und für Hochzeiten


Da beneide ich dich aber nicht für...und dann immer von 2 Herstellern verschiedene Objektive sammeln oder ewiges adaptieren?!
Verkauf doch den ganzen bisherigen Kram und nehm die A7III mit ner richtig guten Optik.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rwk schrieb:


> Verkauf doch den ganzen bisherigen Kram und nehm die A7III mit ner richtig guten Optik.


...oder eine K1... oder nur die nikon behalten...oder was von canon...usw. Letzten endes muß er wissen, was er will. Und ehrlich gesagt, mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn die sony in absehbarer zeit geht und nur noch die nikon bleibt. 

@Rage1988
So langsam würde mich mal interessieren, was dich deine "reise durch die kamera-welt" unterm strich gekostet hat. (und nein, ich meine nicht die nerven die du bei fuji gelassen hast )
Und überhaupt, erst hieß es möglichst klein und praktisch und dann ist das angeschaffte gerät immer größer geworden bis eben zur D750. (und mit der hast du dich in teilen auch von den spiegellosen verabschiedet) Woher der wandel?


----------



## Rage1988 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rwk schrieb:


> Da beneide ich dich aber nicht für...und dann immer von 2 Herstellern verschiedene Objektive sammeln oder ewiges adaptieren?!
> Verkauf doch den ganzen bisherigen Kram und nehm die A7III mit ner richtig guten Optik.



Ich hab die A7II mit 2 guten Optiken, die bestens für Portraits geeignet sind.
Natürlich könnte ich mir auch zusätzlich die A7III kaufen, anstatt der D750. 
Für meine Zwecke (Portrait, Hochhzeit, Landschaft) brauche ich nicht viele Objektive. Das Tamron 28-75 deckt einen großen Bereich ab und liefert eine tolle Qualität und das Samyang 135mm bietet mir einen komplett anderen Bereich.
Die A7II ist zwar für Portraits bestens geeignet, aber da wo es dunkler wird und man auf einen verlässlichen AF angewiesen ist, versagt sie.
Ich war kürzlich in der Schweiz und habe Immobilien fotografieren müssen und dafür war sie bestens geeignet.
Demnächst stehen Portraitshootings an und dafür ist sie auch bestens geeignet.

Allerdings habe ich eine Anfrage für eine Hochzeit, wo sie in der Kirche bei Bewegungen nicht zuverlässig fokussieren wird, wie die XT2 auch. Bei beiden arbeitet der Fokus nur bis -1 EV. Außerdem brauche ich bei einer Hochzeit Akkulaufzeit, gute Haptik und Robustheit, falls man mal wo aneckt. Bei der A7III bräuchte ich noch einen Akku und evtl. noch den Batteriegriff und dann wäre sie trotzdem nicht so robust wie eine Pentax, Nikon...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...oder eine K1... oder nur die nikon behalten...oder was von canon...usw. Letzten endes muß er wissen, was er will. Und ehrlich gesagt, mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn die sony in absehbarer zeit geht und nur noch die nikon bleibt.
> 
> @Rage1988
> So langsam würde mich mal interessieren, was dich deine "reise durch die kamera-welt" unterm strich gekostet hat. (und nein, ich meine nicht die nerven die du bei fuji gelassen hast )
> Und überhaupt, erst hieß es möglichst klein und praktisch und dann ist das angeschaffte gerät immer größer geworden bis eben zur D750. (und mit der hast du dich in teilen auch von den spiegellosen verabschiedet) Woher der wandel?



Da sich alles anders ergeben hat, als ursprünglich der Plan war, musste ich natürlich auch öfters umstellen.
Anfangs war es nur Hobby und habe nur Landschaft fotografiert. Mittlerweile betreibe ich es professionell und fotografiere mehr Menschen. Außerdem habe ich den KB Sensor kennengelernt und durfte erkennen, was er mir für Möglichkeiten bietet.
Hätte ich anfangs gleich zur A7III gegriffen, wäre ich deutlich günstiger gekommen, aber da es nur als Hobby gedacht war, wollte ich damals nicht so viel ausgeben.

Die K1 stand auch zur Auswahl. Mit geeigneten Objektiven wäre ich da aber bei ca. 3000€.

Was ich bisher schon rausgeschmissen habe, mit allen Objektiven? Mehrere Tausend Euro 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall zwei Kameras nutzen
1. Als Ersatz, falls eine den Geist aufgibt
2. Um schnell zwischen unterschiedlichen Brennweiten wechseln zu können, wenn es schnell gehen muss

Allerdings eignet sich die XT2 dazu nicht wirklich, zumal die meisten Fuji Festbrennweiten auch ohne Stabi sind. Das XF90mm ist zwar hervorragend, aber ohne Stabi. Wenn ich Zeit habe, mich nicht großartig bewegen muss oder die Belichtungszeit hoch genug stellen kann, ist das kein Problem ohne Stabi. Wenn es nicht so ist, nützt mir das 90mm (ca. 135mm KB äquivalent) recht wenig.


----------



## fotoman (17. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, jemand, der nur für Instagram Fotos braucht,  weil er sein tägliches Leben zeigen will, ist bei einem Smartphone  besser aufgehoben.


Auch da finden sich wieder genügend  Gegenbeispiele aus der realen Praxis, aber egal, denn das einzig  Wichtige ist:


MXDoener schrieb:


> Macht Spaß und ist sehr lehrreich. Mir gefällts!


...


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich eine Anfrage für eine Hochzeit, wo sie in der Kirche bei Bewegungen nicht zuverlässig fokussieren wird, wie die XT2 auch. Bei beiden arbeitet der Fokus nur bis -1 EV. Außerdem brauche ich bei einer Hochzeit Akkulaufzeit, gute Haptik und Robustheit, falls man mal wo aneckt. Bei der A7III bräuchte ich noch einen Akku und evtl. noch den Batteriegriff und dann wäre sie trotzdem nicht so robust wie eine Pentax, Nikon...


Das dürfte eine interessante Hochzeit sein, bei der man in der Kirche (oder im Standesamt) mit viel Bewegung zu kämpfen hat. Mir wäre es da wichtiger gewesen, dass ich quasi blind mit beiden Kameras umgehen kann. Bei sowas nerven mich schon oft genug zwei Kameragenerationen von Nikon.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall zwei Kameras nutzen
> 1. Als Ersatz, falls eine den Geist aufgibt
> 2. Um schnell zwischen unterschiedlichen Brennweiten wechseln zu können, wenn es schnell gehen muss


Das wäre für mich noch mehr ein Grund für zwei Kameras mit dem selben Bajonett gewesen. So benötigst Du für beide Systeme vergleichbare Objektive, wenn Du einen Kameraausfall vor Ort kompensieren musst. Nikon an Sony geht m.W.n. immer noch nur mit eingeschränktem AF, anders herum gibt es keine Adapter. Dazu zwei große und teure Blitze, unterschiedliche Akkus (und damit auch Ladegeräte). Hoffentlich sind wenigstens die Farbcharakteristika der beiden Kameras vergleichbar, sonst wird auch die Nachbearbeitung aufwändiger wie nötig.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der ersten Hochzeit. Ich bin froh,  dass ich sowas nicht mehr fotografieren "muss". Die paar Hochzeiten im Verwandten/Freundeskreis mit Equipment, das aus heutiger Sicht völlig ungeeignet erscheint, haben mir gereicht. 

Vergiss vorher nicht, die Uhren der beiden Kameras mit einander abzugleichen. Die Uhren meiner Nikons laufen manchmal schon nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr synchron.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ja, das blind bedienen ist auch so ne Sache mit der Fuji. Ich mag zwar die Art der Einstellungen, für schnellere Gegebenheiten ist aber schon die Einstellung der Zeit ungeeignet.

Mir geht es weniger um den AF bei schnellen Bewegungen, als um die Zuverlässigkeit bei schlechtem Licht.
Sowohl die Fuji, als auch die A7II haben selbst bei den Innenaufnahmen der Immobilien öfters gepumpt. Das kann ich bei einer Hochzeit nicht gebrauchen 

Wenn hier in der Nähe ein Fotogeschäft wäre, könnte ich testen, welche Kamera sich besser schlägt. Leider müsste ich dafür mindestens 100km fahren. Man könnte auch online leihen, aber da bin ich bei den Leihgebühren der Portale schnell bei ein paar 100€.


----------



## Rwk (17. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Im Grunde hast du mit der A7II und dem 135mm nur eine tolle Bildqualität erkauft, jedoch kein solides System für professionelles arbeiten.
Preis/Leistung ist ja gut - nur was nutzt die feinste Bildqualität, wenn der Fokus nicht sitzt?
Hab den Mist selber mit einer Canon EOS 6D durchgemacht! 

Manuelles fokussieren ist leider völlig ungeeignet für eine Hochzeit. Auf dem Level macht man ja mehrere Fotos von der selben Szene, damit auf jeden Fall ein korrekt fokussiertes dabei ist - selbst mit einer High-End Kamera. 
Auch wenn es dir egal wäre, dass dir dutzende Gäste dabei über die Schulter sehen, wie du manuell die Schärfeebene jedes Fotos mit 135mm einstellst...die fotografierten Personen müssen aber viel länger posieren und auf dich warten. Das wirkt dann leider richtig unprofessionell und schnell hast du ungeduldige Fratzen auf dem Foto. 

Wenn du soviel Kröten über hast, jetzt noch ein neues Nikon Vollformatsystem mit Objektiv zu kaufen, dann zahl ruhig auch mal die 20€ Benzin und fahr die 100km zu einem vernünftigen Fotoladen! Probiere aus und lass dich beraten.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rwk schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du mit der A7II und dem 135mm nur eine tolle Bildqualität erkauft, jedoch kein solides System für professionelles arbeiten.
> Preis/Leistung ist ja gut - nur was nutzt die feinste Bildqualität, wenn der Fokus nicht sitzt?
> Hab den Mist selber mit einer Canon EOS 6D durchgemacht!
> 
> ...



Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben, dass die A7II + die Objektive für Portraits und Landschaften bestens geeignet sind und eben nicht für schnellere Situationen oder schlechterem Licht.
Mit Fokuspeaking kann ich übrigens auch sehr schnell mit MF Objektiven fokussieren, aber eben nur bei Portraits, weil man da die Zeit hat und Dinge wiederholen kann.
Aus diesem Grund brauche ich ja auch eine zweite Kamera, die mir genau das ermöglicht. Da ich so oder so 2 Kameras brauche, habe ich eine, die besonders für Portraits passt und dann eine, die mehr der Allrounder ist.

Mir gehts nicht um die Kröten fürs Benzin, sondern um meine Zeit. Unter der Woche hätten alle geschlossen, bis ich da wäre. Außerdem müsste ich eine bzw. die, die ich mir vorstelle, ein paar Tage testen und dann müsste ich wieder hin.

Aber ob ich jetzt sogar 3 unterschiedliche System nutze, kann ja jedem egal sein 
Andere investieren das in PCs und Spiele oder in andere Dinge.
Sowohl DSLMs haben ihre Vorteile, als auch DSLRs, also warum dann nicht zweigleisig fahren, auch wenn man dann Objektive parallel an beiden Kameras nutzt?
Und genau das habe ich vor, weswegen die Fuji eben gehen muss, weil sie mir in der Sache leider gar nichts nützt, was ich damals aber ja noch nicht ahnen konnte.

Hätte ich es damals geahnt, hätte ich gleich mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und eine Kamera gekauft, die alle Kriterien erfüllt. Damals war es aber eben nur Hobby und Landschaft und da hat mir das gereicht, was ich hatte und VF hat mich nicht interessiert. Das hat sich eben geändert bzw. ich habe es geändert.


----------



## fotoman (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sowohl DSLMs haben ihre Vorteile, als auch DSLRs, also warum dann nicht zweigleisig fahren, auch wenn man dann Objektive parallel an beiden Kameras nutzt?


Die Frage ist nur, wie Du das erreichen kannst. Sony-Objektive kann man m.W.n. nicht an Nikon adaptieren. Nikon-Objektive an Sony-E geht mit MF (keine Lösung für eine Hochzeit, wenn die Nikon-Kamera vor Ort ausfällt), mit AF geht es m.W.n. auch nur mit Einschränkungen. 

Den Commlite ENF-E1 (ca. 280€) kann man wohl als "Universaladapter" vergessen
YouTube
WW fokussiert u.U. nicht mit allen Entfernungen, AF wird bei Teleobjektiven beim Wechsel von Nah zu fern langsam (die Begründung im Video ist Schwachsinn, Nikon-DSLRs haben das Problem nicht, beim 70-200/2.8 VR II hat das nichts mit dem "langen" Verstellweg zu tun). Und Sigma-Objektive scheint der Adapter nach anderen Tests allgemein nicht zu mögen (das würde mich aber nicht stören).

Wenn Du etwas "bezahlbares" und universelles findest, sag bitte Bescheid. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne, dann würde ich doch noch eine gebrauchte Sony 7* (keine Ahnung, welche) kaufen anstatt irgendwann zur Z6/Z7 zu greifen.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie Du das erreichen kannst. Sony-Objektive kann man m.W.n. nicht an Nikon adaptieren. Nikon-Objektive an Sony-E geht mit MF (keine Lösung für eine Hochzeit, wenn die Nikon-Kamera vor Ort ausfällt), mit AF geht es m.W.n. auch nur mit Einschränkungen.
> 
> Den Commlite ENF-E1 (ca. 280€) kann man wohl als "Universaladapter" vergessen
> YouTube
> ...



Naja, DSLR + 2 Objektive, die sich für Hochzeiten eignen und DSLM + 2 Objektive, die sich für Portraits eignen 
Für Hochzeiten brauch ich kein Objektiv mit einer 2.8er Blende oder noch offener, denn je weiter ich die Blende öffne, desto kleiner wird der Schärfebereich. Bei Hochzeiten möchte man ja mehr drauf haben.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich sogar mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine MFT zu holen, denn da kann man in dunklen Räumen die Blende maximal öffnen, lässt somit mehr Licht durch und der Schärfebereich ist noch immer sehr groß. Dann muss man die ISO auch nicht so weit nach oben schrauben. Dafür muss man mit weniger Dynamikumfang leben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas "bezahlbares" und universelles findest, sag bitte Bescheid. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne, dann würde ich doch noch eine gebrauchte Sony 7* (keine Ahnung, welche) kaufen anstatt irgendwann zur Z6/Z7 zu greifen.


Ich weiß nicht... Wenn selbst bei den spiegellosen von sony und fuji der AF in räumen schon anfängt teilweise zu "pumpen", wie soll das erst beim "erstlingswerk" von nikon ausfallen? Entsprechend solltest du die Z6/Z7 erstmal grundlegend testen, vor allem was schlecht-licht angeht.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für Hochzeiten brauch ich kein Objektiv mit einer 2.8er Blende oder noch offener, denn je weiter ich die Blende öffne, desto kleiner wird der Schärfebereich. Bei Hochzeiten möchte man ja mehr drauf haben.


Wie weit willst du dem brautpaar denn auf die pelle rücken? Ein 70-200 2.8 sollte eigentlich auch bei offenblende ausreichend tiefenschärfe erzeugen um vernünftige bilder zu bekommen. Deine tiefenschärfe wird ja auch wieder größer mit zunehmenden abstand zum objekt.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Naja, angenommen du bist 4m vom Motiv entfernt, bist bei 100mm, dann hast du mit F2.8 einen Bereich von 25cm, in dem alles scharf ist.
Bei Veranstaltungen, Festen und Hochzeiten fotografiert man aber nicht nur eine Person, sondern Gruppen oder Paare und dann sollten möglichst alle Personen scharf sein, was bei 25cm schwer wird. Mit F4 sind es dann auch nur ca. 35cm. Da müsste man F5-F11 nutzen und dann muss man ISO extrem hochschrauben 

Als Beispiel MFT:
Da hätte man mit 50mm Brennweite (wirkt wie 100mm KB) und F2.8 schon einen Schärfebereich von 50cm, den ich bei KB 100mm erst mit F5.6 habe.

Deswegen ist der Vorteil von KB zu MFT gar nicht so gewaltig. Freistellen mit weniger Schärfentiefe geht mit MFT genauso, weil es da Objektive mit F1.2 und noch weniger gibt. Da muss man mit ISO gar nicht weit rauf, weshalb der Rausch Vorteil von KB nicht mehr so groß ist.
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum es für Vollformat F1.8 und noch offener gibt (z.B Sony 85mm F1.8 oder Sony 135mm F1.8) denn für meine Zwecke (Landschaft, Portrait und People) ist es überflüssig und auch für Sport oder Wildlife halte ich es für überflüssig. Die Objektive sind höchstens für Sterne geeignet. Und wenn man diese Objektive eh immer abblendet, braucht man sich ja kein F1.8 oder besser kaufen.
Für Portrait ist mir oft F2.8 an Vollformat schon zu krass. Ich bräuchte an VF definit kein Objektiv, das lichtstärker als F2.8 ist. Das Samyang 135mm F2.0 nutze ich meistens nur mit F4-F8 (je nach Distanz)

Angenommen man ist 10m vom Motiv entfernt, dann habe ich bei 200mm an KB mit F2.8 auch wieder nur einen scharfen Bereich von ca. 40cm, müsste also auch da wieder die Blende schließen und 10m sind da zu viel, so weit wird man nicht weg sein. Höchstens 8m und dann ist der Schärfebereich nur noch bei 25cm.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich sogar überlegt neben VF eine MFT zu nutzen.


----------



## Rwk (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, DSLR + 2 Objektive, die sich für Hochzeiten eignen und DSLM + 2 Objektive, die sich für Portraits eignen


Hochzeit = Portrait. Wozu alles doppelt und dreifach kaufen? (Ist mir ja völlig egal, wofür und wieviel Geld du ausgibst. Finde es nur schwer nachzuvollziehen.) Vom ganzen rumgeschleppe und Objektivgewechsel mal abgesehen... 

Auch als Backup macht doch eigentlich nur eine Kamera Sinn, an der du die gleichen Objektive wie an deiner Hauptkamera verwenden kannst?



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Als Beispiel MFT:
> Da hätte man mit 50mm Brennweite (wirkt wie 100mm KB) und F2.8 schon  einen Schärfebereich von 50cm, den ich bei KB 100mm erst mit F5.6  habe.


 Dafür musst du aber einen viel höheren Abstand zu deinem Motiv haben, das kann indoor schonmal knapp werden mit deiner Kalkulation - oder schiefgehen.
Mit Vollformat kannst du bei Bedarf auch mehr Abstand halten, wenn du dich um die Schärfeebene sorgst...und geniesst den Vorteil des besseren Rauschverhaltens, gerade wenn du mal abblenden musst.

Auf welcher Bergspitze wohnst du eigentlich, dass nicht wenigstens ein MediaMarkt, Saturn oder sowas in der Nähe ist? 
Da wirst du vielleicht nicht ultimativ beraten, könntest aber wenigstens Kameras ausprobieren, Ergonomie, Interface usw. 
Wenn du jetzt 100km zu einem Fotoladen fährst, geben die dir ja auch nicht einfach die Kamera mit für ein paar Tage. Du kannst dir eine ausleihen gegen Kaution.
Das kannst du aber auch online und dir alles zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

50mm auf MFT wirkt wie 100mm auf KB durch den Cropfaktor von MFT egal wie weit man weg steht. Wenn ich dann mit VF weiter weg gehe, habe ich ja nicht mehr den gleichen Bildausschnitt. Dann kann ich höchstens in der Nachbearbeitung croppen um den gleichen Ausschnitt zu bekommem, verliere dann aber an Qualität.

Natürlich gibt es hier Mediamarkt, Saturn und Co. Die habe aber max 10 Kameras da.


----------



## fotoman (21. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... Wenn selbst bei den spiegellosen von sony und fuji der AF in räumen schon anfängt teilweise zu "pumpen", wie soll das erst beim "erstlingswerk" von nikon ausfallen? Entsprechend solltest du die Z6/Z7 erstmal grundlegend testen, vor allem was schlecht-licht angeht.


Wenn ich mir Videos von der Sony A9 mit adaptierten Canon 400/2.8 beim Fussball (inkl. den Ergebnissen) ansehe, dann liegt das Problem wohl eher an der älteren Technik der A7 II (die ist ja auch aus 2014). Das ist vermutlich genauso, wie wenn man auf die Idee kommt, den AF einer Nikon D700 mit dem einer D850 oder D4 vergleichen zu wollen. Je nach Bedingungen geht die D700 dabei kläglich unter oder man spärt keinen Unterschied.

Wenn ich mal in die Gelegenheit komme, regelmäßig eine lautlose Kamera nutzen zu müssen, werde ich die Z6/Z7 vorher sicherlich einmal testen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum es für  Vollformat F1.8 und noch offener gibt (z.B Sony 85mm F1.8 oder Sony  135mm F1.8)


Tja, einmal ein 200/2 an der KB und Du weisst, wo die  Vorteile liegen. und zwar auch, wenn man es abblendet. Das Bokeh  bekommt man bei Nikon jedenfalls mit keinen 70-200/2.8 hin. Aber natürlich kann man sich für gestellte Portraits auch immer die passende Location suchen. Beim Canon 135/2 USM habe ich das nicht mehr so extrem in Erinnerung, damals war der Einsatz bei mir aber aus anderen  Gründen oft zwingend erforderlich.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> und auch für Sport  oder Wildlife halte ich es für überflüssig.


Ob ich mit  rauschendem Crop, ISO3200 und 200/2@2.0 oder mit KB, ISO6400 und 300/2.8  fotografiere, mag beim Vergleich der D500 zur D5 (AF mal außen vor)  egal sein. Habe ich aber schlicht keine Möglichkeit zur Standortwahl (sowas gibt es beim  Sport sehr oft), dann bleibt einem nur die potthässliche (mit f2.8  ansatzwesie scharfe) Hinterdundwerbung oder halt soviel Offenblende wie  möglich. Wildlife mit 200mm gibt schon im Zoo nur sehr bedingt etwas.



Rwk schrieb:


> Auch als Backup  macht doch eigentlich nur eine Kamera  Sinn, an der du die gleichen Objektive wie an deiner Hauptkamera  verwenden kannst?


Für mich müssen es bei solchen Events nur  vergleichbare Objektive sein. Das wären dann aber keine zwei FBs an der  einen Kamera, wenn ich sonst mit einem Standard-Zoom arbeite. Es könnte jedoch durchaus ein günstiges 24-85/3.5-4.5 sein, wenn ich normalerweise ein 24-70/2.8 oder 24-120/4 nutze. Angenehmer ist es natürlich, einfach alles Zubehör mit beiden Kameras nutzen zu können, dann braucht man weder doppelte Blitze, doppelte Akkus (die müssen beim Defekt einer Kamera ja für den ganzen Tag/Abend ausreichen) oder manchmal sogar doppelte Speicherkarten.

Aber, wie so üblich, jeder arbeitet anders und hat andere Motive. Ich habe beim Systemwechsel damals eine  Zeitlang zwei 70-200/2.8 und zwei Kitobjektive mitgeschleppt bis ich es  leid war und ausreichend vertrauen in die neue Kamera hatte.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Angenommen man ist 10m vom  Motiv entfernt, dann habe ich bei 200mm an KB mit F2.8 auch wieder nur  einen scharfen Bereich von ca. 40cm, müsste also auch da wieder die  Blende schließen und 10m sind da zu viel, so weit wird man nicht weg  sein. Höchstens 8m und dann ist der Schärfebereich nur noch bei  25cm.


Da geht für mich die Frage schon los, was man auf  diese Weise fotografeiren möchte.

KB, 10m und 200mm ergibt eine  Bildbreite (bzw. Höhe beim Hochkantbild) von 176cm (Brennweitenverkürzung im Nahbereich betrachte ich jetzt mal lieber nicht). Das wäre mir für ein Ganzkörperportait der Braut schon zu wenig, falls sie nicht kleinwüchsig ist. Will ich dann alles scharf haben, sind 40cm natürlich zu  wenig. Aber will ich das immer, oder will ich u.U. als eines der denkbaren  Motive nicht mal einfach nur das Gesicht (exkat von vorne) scharf  haben? Ein 70-200/2.8 kann ich abblenden, und wenn es keine  Schrottlinse ist, dann kann ich sie auch bedenkenlos bei Offenblende  nutzen. Bei einem 70-200/4 ist das meist auch noch der Fall.

Ein  70-300/4.5-5.6 muss mir erst einmal jemand zeigen, welches bei Offenblende  (hier ja auch noch an KB) auch ansatzweise scharf ist. Das Bokeh solcher Objektive ist oft auch nicht so prickelnd (=unruhig), womit schon wieder die Suche nach dem "passenden" Hintergunrd beginnt.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Videos von der Sony A9 mit adaptierten Canon 400/2.8 beim Fussball (inkl. den Ergebnissen) ansehe, dann liegt das Problem wohl eher an der älteren Technik der A7 II (die ist ja auch aus 2014). Das ist vermutlich genauso, wie wenn man auf die Idee kommt, den AF einer Nikon D700 mit dem einer D850 oder D4 vergleichen zu wollen. Je nach Bedingungen geht die D700 dabei kläglich unter oder man spärt keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Wenn ich mal in die Gelegenheit komme, regelmäßig eine lautlose Kamera nutzen zu müssen, werde ich die Z6/Z7 vorher sicherlich einmal testen.



So ist es, die A7II ist schon etwas älter und der AF eben auch. Für Landschaft und Portraits aber vollkommen ausreichend, solange das Licht passt und die Motive sich nicht großartig bewegen.
Wenn es etwas dunkler wird, muss ich mehrmals den Auslöser betätigen, bis sie dann doch mal fokussiert oder sie macht es gar nicht.

Ich würde mir sofort die Z6 kaufen, sogar lieber als eine A7III. Leider hat Nikon einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht, den ich nicht verstehen kann: Keinen zweiten Speicherslot.
Somit ist die Kamera für Hochzeiten und andere Shootings eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Bei Shootings geht es vielleicht noch, weil man Situationen wiederholen kann, falls die Speicherkarte den Geist aufgibt.
Bei Hochzeiten kann man dann einpacken.
Außerdem haben beide Kameras nur einen XQD Slot. Wozu? Die Nikon Z6 ist keine Sportkamera. Die Serienbildrate ist niedriger als bei der A7III. Wozu braucht man dann eine XQD Karte, die auch noch äußerst teuer ist? Ich weiß gar nicht, ob Lexar noch XQD produziert, aber die Preise von Sony sind ja irre. 150€ für 64GB. Für meine Sandisk 64GB Extreme Pro habe ich nur 20 Euro bezahlt. Da kann ich mir 7 Stück kaufen für den Preis einer 64GB XQD. Und mit einer XQD wäre es ja nicht erledigt. Man bräuchte ja mindestens zwei, damit man wechseln kann. Also z.B. 2x 32GB  und das macht dann auch 200€. 2x 64GB wären sogar 300€.
Die D750 hat zwei SD Slots, die D500 1x XQD und 1x SD und selbst die D850 hat 1x XQD und 1x SD.
Platz genug wäre an der Z6 und auch sonst ist es eine tolle Kamera.
Aber auch Canon hat das bei seiner EOS R und RP nicht mit eingebaut. Gut, die EOS R und RP befinden sich sowieso wieder einmal nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik, da sie ja sogar auf einen IBIS verzichtet haben.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ein  70-300/4.5-5.6 muss mir erst einmal jemand zeigen, welches bei Offenblende  (hier ja auch noch an KB) auch ansatzweise scharf ist. Das Bokeh solcher Objektive ist oft auch nicht so prickelnd (=unruhig), womit schon wieder die Suche nach dem "passenden" Hintergunrd beginnt.



Ja ok, da hast du natürlich Recht, ein 3.5-5.6 muss man meistens mir einer geschlosseneren Blende nutzen, wo bei einem F2.8 ab F4 schon alles schärfer ist.

Auch in diesem Bereich hat MFT so seine Vorteile. Während ich mit VF auf F8-F11 gehen muss, um die max Schärfe des Objektives zu erhalten, erhält man die max. Schärfe bei MFT Objektiven schon ab F3.5-F5.6 (stellenweise sogar noch etwas früher).
Will man dann an beiden Systemen die gleiche Belichtungszeit nutzen, muss ich bei VF schon ISO nach oben schrauben, während man bei MFT noch den niedrigsten ISO Wert nutzen kann.

In das Thema MFT habe ich mich in letzter Zeit mehr eingelesen und finde interessant, wie es gar nicht viel schlechter ist als VF.
Ja, wenn ich auf ISO 3200 gehe, gewinnt VF gegen MFT.
Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass die MFT Kameras bessere IBIS haben und ich muss die Blende nicht so weit schließen um den max. Schärfebereich zu erhalten oder die max. Schärfe der Objektive.
Somit muss man in einer gleichen Situation bei gleicher Belichtungszeit den ISO Wert bei MFT gar nicht so dramatisch erhöhen, wie bei VF.
VF hat den Vorteil, dass man in der Nachbearbeitung mehr regeln kann, u.A. auch wegen 14 Bit RAWs statt 12Bit.
Die Frage ist aber, ob man das überhaupt auf einem DIN A3 Ausdruck erkennen würde.
Auch freistellen ist bei MFT kein Problem, wenn man sich bspw. das Olympus 42mm 1.8 nimmt, das auch noch richtig günstig ist.
Das war auch mit ein Grund, weil ich von Fuji wieder weg bin. Ich hätte mehr Objektive gebraucht. 
Die XF Objektive sind aber teurer als so manche VF Linse.
Bspw. das Fuji 56mm 1.2 kostet 1000€. Für Sony E-Mount bekomme ich das 85mm 1.8 für 580€.
Das Fuji 90mm F2.0 kostet gute 1.100€ und das Sigma 135mm F1.8 für E-Mount kostet nicht viel mehr (1.200€).

Ich habe einfach gemerkt, dass APS-C, dadurch, dass es zwischen MFT und KB liegt, weder Vorteile von MFT, noch von KB hat.
Die Objektive sind ähnlich teuer wie für VF Kameras, die Auswahl an Objektiven ist geringer, weswegen man teilweise sowieso VF Objektive für seine APS-C Kamera kaufen muss, die Bildqualität ist nicht deutlich besser als bei MFT, weniger Schärfentiefe als bei MFT hat man auch nicht und APS-C Kameras mit IBIS gibt es auch nur sehr wenig. Man hat vielleicht in der Nachbearbeitung minimal mehr Möglichkeiten als bei MFT, das wäre aber aus meiner Sicht der einzige Vorteil von APS-C. Gut, sie haben mehr Megapixel. Aber selbst 16MP reichen aus für fast 300dpi bei A3. Der Normalo braucht das ja gar nicht. Ich habe Bilder von mir daheim hängen, die sind 60x80cm groß aber  die betrachtet man normalerweise auch nicht aus 10cm Entfernung, somit brauche ich ja nicht zwingend 24MP oder mehr.

Bei MFT sind die Objektive günstiger und kleiner, die Auswahl an Objektiven ist mehr als ausreichend, die Bildqualität kommt heutzutage an die von APS-C heran, man kann genauso freistellen, bzw. sogar noch besser als bei APS-C, weil es Objektive mit einer offeneren Blende gibt, die MFT Kameras bieten fast alle einen IBIS, MFT bieten eine höhere Serienbildrate und sonstige Features, die es bei APS-C und sogar bei VF Kameras nicht gibt.

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich alles zukünftig weiterwentwickelt. Da ich mittlerweile aber APS-C und VF kenne, ist APS-C für mich das System, das mir persönlich gar keine Vorteile gegenüber VF bietet.
Oft liest man auch, dass MFT ausstirbt. Ich bin gespannt. Nach meinen Erfahrungen bin ich eher der Meinung, dass APS-C vor MFT aussterben wird 

Außerdem sieht man ja bei den Handys schon, was alles durch Software möglich ist. Vielleicht gibt es in einigen Jahren nur noch Kameras mit kleineren Sensoren, bei denen dann mehr mit Hard- und Software gearbeitet wird. Bokeh können ja viele Handys auch schon durch Software erzeugen und das sieht stellenweise sogar sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

So, aktuell hat Sony eine Cashback Aktion. Also hab ich mich doch entschieden, da ich ja die A7II habe, die A7III zu holen.
Ich habe sie gleich zusammen mit dem Batteriegriff bestellt.
Dann baue ich weiter auf den E-Mount auf, so wie manche ja schon meinten. Das ist einfach sinnvoller 
Außerdem bin ich mittlerweile die Sony gewöhnt.


----------



## fotoman (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*

Dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Sony. Hoffentlich findest Du nicht schon wieder etwas, das Dich an exakt diesem Exemplar zweifeln lässt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Leider hat Nikon einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht, den ich nicht verstehen kann: Keinen zweiten Speicherslot.
> Somit ist die Kamera für Hochzeiten und andere Shootings eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Bei Shootings geht es vielleicht noch, weil man Situationen wiederholen kann, falls die Speicherkarte den Geist aufgibt.


Jeder wie er meint. Ich bin heilfroh, keine Hochzeiten mehr fotografiern zu müssen. Da wird man mittlerweile wohl gevierteilt, wenn man eine Szene nicht im Kasten ist. Wenn beim Ringetausch die Kamera ausfällt, muss an der zweiten schon das passende Objetkiv montiert sein (und die Einstellungen müssen schon passen), sonst ist der Ringetausch auch ohne Bild vorbei.

Mir sind zwar vor Ort (seit 2003) schon eininge DSLRs und Objektive ausgefallen, aber noch keine einzige Speicherkarte. Von daher hätte ich auch heute noch keine Bedenken, wie zu analogen Zeiten mit exakt einem einzgigen "Film" in der Kamera zu fotografiern. Mir ist es viel wichtiger, eine Ersatzkamera und vergleichbare Ersatzobjektive dabei zu haben (bei einer Hochzeit auch ein passender, leistungsstarker Blitz, obwohl ich den bisher nur beim Sport geschrottet habe).

Lexar ist tot, die gibt es nicht mehr. Derzeit gibt es nur noch Restbestände (SD und CF), XQD gibt es derzeit nur noch von Sony. Klar, XQD ist teuer, aber mit einer einzigen Ausnahe nicht teurer wie vergleichsweise schnelle UHS-II SDXC Karten.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Bereich hat MFT so seine Vorteile. Während ich mit VF auf F8-F11 gehen muss, um die max Schärfe des Objektives zu erhalten, erhält man die max. Schärfe bei MFT Objektiven schon ab F3.5-F5.6 (stellenweise sogar noch etwas früher).


Dafür gibt es für MFT z.B. nichts vergleicbares zu einem 70-200/2.8 an APS-C oder an KB. Es gibt max. ein 35-100/2.0, was sich weder in Sachen Freistellung mit f2.8 an KB noch in Sachen Brennweite (bei vergleichbarer Blende) an APS-C vergleichen lässt.

Klar, wir argumentieren an einander vorbei. Dir geht es um max. Schärfentiefe, mit um max Offenblende, da ich schon mit f2.0 an APC-S bei ISO2000 und schlechter bin (und nein, das muss ich genauso weing wie das 70-200/2.8 V R II auf f8 abblenden, damit es die max. Schärfe erreicht). Dass ich die Objektive dann auch noch abblenden kann, wenn ich es für das Motiv will und das Licht ausreicht, ist für mich ein schöner Nebeneffekt. So brauche ich nicht für jeden Einsatz neue Objektive. Das 100/2 habe ich früher auc für Hallensport und Portraits hergenommen, oder mit Zwischenringen für Makros.

Jeder hat halt ander Ansprüche und Brennweitenbereiche, die er abdecken will/muss.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass die MFT Kameras bessere IBIS haben und ich muss die Blende nicht so weit schließen um den max. Schärfebereich zu erhalten oder die max. Schärfe der Objektive.[/quiote]Für Deine Motive (Hochzeiten, Landschaft) mag das ausschlaggebend sein, ist auch nur etwas Action mit auf dem Bild, ist ISBI bzw. ein Stabi im Allgemeinen völlig egal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Sony. Hoffentlich findest Du nicht schon wieder etwas, das Dich an exakt diesem Exemplar zweifeln lässt.



Naja, ich hab die A7II, von daher kenn ich die A7III auch schon 
Das einzige, was mich bisher etwas gestört hat, war die Haptik in meinen großen Händen, weshalb ich den Batteriegriff gleich mitbestellt habe 



fotoman schrieb:


> Jeder wie er meint. Ich bin heilfroh, keine Hochzeiten mehr fotografiern zu müssen. Da wird man mittlerweile wohl gevierteilt, wenn man eine Szene nicht im Kasten ist.



Da ich es bisher nur nebenher betreibe, ist das für mich weniger schlimm. Wenn ich im Vorgespräch schon merke, dass die Kunden unmögliche Dinge wünschen oder am liebsten 1000 Fotos für 5€ möchten, dann muss ich 
den Auftrag nicht annehmen. Da ich beruflich auch schon oft genug mit Kunden zu tun hatte, weiß ich, wie schlimm manche Leute sein können und da habe ich mir geschworen, dass ich, wenn ich mal selbstständig sein sollte, keine dieser A****-Kunden bediene.




fotoman schrieb:


> In welcher Größe meine Bilder später genutzt werden, weiss ich vorher auch nicht. Wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt, daraus ein Veranstaltungplakat machen zu wollen, ist es auch schön wenn ich ihm mehr wie A4 mit 250 DPI liefern kann.



Ja, da muss ich dir Recht geben, weswegen ich eigentlich auf jeden Fall wieder 24MP haben wollte. Aus vielen letzten Bildern habe ich einen Ausschnitt genommen.
Vor Kurzem hatte ich auch ein Portrait Shooting und selbst da habe ich im Nachhinein Ausschnitte benutzt. Viele meinen immer: Sowas braucht man nicht, wenn man gleich richtig fotografiert.
Ich sehe das anders, denn wenn man die Bilder im Nachhinein groß am PC betrachtet, gefällt einem oft ein Ausschnitt aus dem Bild besser, als der ursprüngliche Ausschnitt. Mit über 30MP hat man da natürlich sehr viel Spielraum, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass dafür auch 24MP ausreichen.


----------



## Lighting-Designer (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ich nutze eine gute Nikon D750 mit einem Tamron 24-70mm f/2,8 G2 und einem Tamron 70-300mm f/4,0 -5,6  SP VC USD. Knackig scharfe Bilder und jedem Foto vom Iphone und Co. weit überlegen.  Vor allem in nicht gut beleuchteten Räumen, ist selbst bei ISO 1600 kein Rauschen  zu sehen.


----------



## KrHome (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Die Kamera ist vollkommen egal, solange es eine DSLR/Systemkamera mit mindestens APS-C und PSAM Modi ist, kann man alles damit machen, was vorstellbar ist. 

Ich kaufe mir alle 5 Jahre die neuste Nikon APS-C Einsteiger DSLR (evtl. irgendwann man das neue Z System, welches Nikon gerade nach unten ausbaut) und nutze an dieser 3 Festbrennweiten mit 20, 35 und 50 mm (alle Blende 1.8) - wobei ich 90% meiner Bilder mit dem 35er mache. 

Damit habe ich wenig Gewicht, geringe Größe, maximale Kreativität und überragende Bildqualität zu einem geringen Preis.

Ich habe noch kein Smartphone Foto gesehen, das in irgendeiner Form Emotionen bei mir geweckt hat. Die technischen und kreativen Defizite sind einfach zu extrem.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Das eine Handy Kamera nicht an eine gute SLR rankommt ist doch klar.
Aber es ist schon erstaunlich was die inzwischen für eine Bildqualität haben. Wenn man bedenkt wie wenig Platz für die Optik vorhanden ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Bei den Streichelhandys werden auch viele nicht vorhandene Bild Informationen von der Software improvisiert. Und geschönt. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist vollkommen egal, solange es eine DSLR/Systemkamera mit mindestens APS-C und PSAM Modi ist



Die Aussage bzw. der ganze Kommentar ist merkwürdig.
Die Kamera ist eigentlich egal, aber trotzdem muss es APS-C sein?

Was ist mit MFT? Zwischen APS-C und MFT wirst du keinen Unterschied sehen.

Und wenn die Kamera egal ist, warum können Handy Fotos dann nicht auch schön sein?
Von der Qualität her verliert ein Smartphone immer, aber wenn das eigentliche Bild toll ist, spielt das ja keine Rolle.


----------



## wtfNow (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Das Smartphone ist zum knipsen da, es erkennt das Motiv/Szene und entscheidet wie lange die Belichtungszeit ist, es entscheidet wie gesättigt die Farben sind, es entscheidet wie der Kontrast ist und es entscheidet wie hoch(/hässlich) der Dynamikumfang ist, Blenden gibts noch nicht mal... was hat das bitte mit *fotografieren* zu tun? Und kommt nicht mit dem "Pro-Modus"...
Handyfotos können mit fähigem Fotografen (Bildkomposition) natürlich auch schön sein... den Hipster Girls auf Instagram reicht ihr iPhone (technisch) völlig aus, sie verdrängen nicht ohne Grund Kompaktkameras vom Markt.

Wer sich kreativ entfalten aber für den spontanen Abendausflug/Reise mit evtl. Restaurantbesuch keine Fototasche schleppen und unauffällig bleiben will der kauft sich eine entsprechende kleine APS-C oder MFT.
Die meisten *Hobby*fotografen sind nicht bereit eine kiloschwere bzw. große Ausrüstung (Stichwort Vollformat) zu schleppen (für technische Unterschiede die sie heute nicht mal sehen und brauchen), die Erfahrung durfte ich auch machen.


----------



## kero81 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Es gibt auch normale Menschen die einfach nur Fotos machen wollen. Für die reicht ein Handy vollkommen. Immer dieses gebashe, das ist doch echt kindisch...


----------



## fotoman (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir alle 5 Jahre die neuste Nikon APS-C  Einsteiger DSLR


Ich kaufe mir eher dann eine neue Kamera, wenn  ich entweder meine alte ersetzen muss oder ich Angst habe, dass sie mir  mitten im Einsatz zerbröselt (und die 11 Jahre alter Ersatzkamera dies  u.U. auch tun wird).



wtfNow schrieb:


> Das Smartphone ist zum knipsen da....Und kommt nicht mit dem "Pro-Modus"...


Warum nicht. Nur, weil 80% der Smartphones sowas nicht haben? Wenn das Smartphone echte Raws aufnehmen kann, solte sich jede Verschlimmbesserung durch die Smartphone-Software vermeiden lassen.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Die meisten *Hobby*fotografen sind nicht bereit eine kiloschwere bzw. große Ausrüstung (Stichwort Vollformat) zu schleppen (für technische Unterschiede die sie heute nicht mal sehen und brauchen),


Als ob KB schwerere wäre mie APS-C, falls man nicht das absolute Einsteiger-Angebot inkl. Plastiklinse kauft. auch, wenn das optisch nicht schlecht sein muss, so lange es für die eigenen Ansprüche und Aufgaben genügt. Der Hobbyfotograf, wie auch der Profi, kauft sich hoffentlich die Kamera/Ausrüstung, die zu seinen Ansprüchen passt.



kero81 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch normale Menschen die einfach nur  Fotos machen wollen. Für die reicht ein Handy vollkommen. Immer dieses  gebashe, das ist doch echt kindisch...


Das ist halt wie in jedem  Bereich des Forums. Es gibt auch normale Menschen, die ihren PC nicht  für 100% Spielerei kaufen, für die dann aber genauso wenig ein Atom-CPU  ausreicht wie ein Smartphone für andere normale Menschen zum ernsthaften  Fotografieren.

Das letzte meiner Motive, das gerade erst auf einem A1-Plakat gedruckt wurde, wäre jedenfalls mit einem Smartphone garantiert nichts geworden. Und selbst mit DX hätte man schon eine einigermaßen "aktuelle" >= 20 MPix Kamera nehmen müssen, die auf Pixelebene bei ISO3200 nicht mehr rauscht wie z.B. eine Nikon D500. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie der Originaldruck aussieht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ist mit MFT? Zwischen APS-C und MFT wirst du keinen Unterschied sehen.
> 
> ...


Das kommt drauf an 

Mit einer OM-D EM10 bis M1 in den aktuellen Versionen oder den gegenstücken von Panasonic, wohl ehe rnicht, bei den MFT-Kompakt-PENs ggf. schon, allein auch weil dann teilweise alte Cams gekauft werden, ...
Andererseits hast du nachteile mit Weitwinkeln, weil der Crop plötzlich sehr kleine Brennweiten erfordert, die bei APS-C noch etwas einfacher udn bei Vollformat sehr simpel zu erhalten sind, ohen gleich Krater in die Brieftasche zu reißen.
Andersrum sieht es eben im Tele aus, da hast du eben wieder die umgedrehten Effekte vom Crop.

Nichtsdestotrotz. Wenn man sich eine Cam kaufen will, sollte man sich über das Thema Sensorformat durchaus auch informieren, denn es hat durchaus auch Auswirkungen.
Klar, ob MFT oder APS-C ist für den Einstieg wahrscheinlich egal, aber man merkt schon da leichte unterschiede, und ggf. ist eine gebrauchte Vollformat-Cam für bestimmte Käufer sogar die beste option. Dazu muss aber der potenzielle Käufer eben schon wissen was er tun will.

Ich bin allerdings bisher sehr zu frieden mit MFT 


Immerhin geht damit schon mal sowas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch normale Menschen die einfach nur Fotos machen wollen. Für die reicht ein Handy vollkommen. Immer dieses gebashe, das ist doch echt kindisch...


Falls ich gemeint bin, ja sehe ich auch so. Für einfache Fotos reicht ein Handy, für "mehr" limitiert es aber sehr früh. Wir sind hier im Fotografie/Digitalkamerathread.



fotoman schrieb:


> Warum nicht. Nur, weil 80% der Smartphones sowas nicht haben? Wenn das Smartphone echte Raws aufnehmen kann, solte sich jede Verschlimmbesserung durch die Smartphone-Software vermeiden lassen.


Weil auch der Pro-Modus die schwächen vom Sensor, dem Objektiv und der fehlenden Blende nicht wegkaschieren kann. Die RAWs bieten weniger Informationen/Spielraum als die JPGs einer aktuellen kleinen Kompaktkamera, zudem nur per App (Snapseed) auf dem kleinen Handy zu öffnen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Als ob KB schwerere wäre mie APS-C, falls man nicht das absolute Einsteiger-Angebot inkl. Plastiklinse kauft


Doch KB ist größer, ich nehme an du meinst die Größe, ob 500g mehr oder weniger spielt für uns Männer doch keine Rolle.
Zu den kleineren KB-Bodys mit Wechselobjektiv gehört die Sony A7 (Leica zähle ich mal nicht rein).
Im Vergleich zu meiner Fuji X-T30 ist sie schonmal 15% höher und 57% dicker. Deutlich größer wird der Abstand dann noch mit Objektiven.
Fuji hat den Trend erkannt und bietet unter anderem eine Objektivreihe an, die optimale Kompromisse aus Baugröße und Bildqualität bietet.
Siehe Vergleich, links Fuji X-T30 mit 24mm@KB Festbrennweite und rechts stellvertretend für Sony A7 die Fuji X-H1 samt Zoomobjektiv, das wiederum ähnliche Maße zum jeweiligen Sony KB-Objektiv hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die X-T30 ist für mich z.B. das maximum an Größe die ich entspannt (fast) überall mitnehmen würde, unauffällig fotografieren hat auch so seine Vorteile.
Für einen beruflichen Fotograf sieht das Thema mit Größe und Gewicht natürlich wieder ganz anders aus...


Wer unbedingt einen KB-Sensor braucht möchte  es aber trotzdem kompakt sein soll, Sigma hat eine interessante Kamera vorgestellt:
UEbersicht | SIGMA (Deutschland) GmbH
YouTube


----------



## 9maddin9 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Aussage bzw. der ganze Kommentar ist merkwürdig.
> Die Kamera ist eigentlich egal, aber trotzdem muss es APS-C sein?
> 
> Was ist mit MFT? Zwischen APS-C und MFT wirst du keinen Unterschied sehen.



Doch wirst du sehen, und zwar das Format [emoji28][emoji39] ... Spaß bei Seite.
Aber sonst wirst du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen  MFT/APS-C und KB sehen. 
Finde eher das Motiv und die Herangehensweisen beim Fotografieren wichtiger als ein großer Sensor.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Die X-T30 ist für mich z.B. das maximum an Größe die ich entspannt (fast) überall mitnehmen würde, unauffällig fotografieren hat auch so seine Vorteile.
> Für einen beruflichen Fotograf sieht das Thema mit Größe und Gewicht natürlich wieder ganz anders aus...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals u.a. die XT20 und bin auf Dauer nicht damit zurecht gekommen. 

1. Gibt es keinen Griff
2. Gibt es kaum Platz um seinen Daumen abzulegen

Dadurch bin ich ständig auf die Knöpfe im Bereich des Daumens gekommen.
Ob ich jetzt meine A7II / III mit dem 28-75mm mitnehme oder die XT20, macht auch keinen großen Unterschied. Ich habe die Kamera, wenn ich unterwegs bin, eh im Rucksack oder umhängen.

Ich war auch damals eher so: Lieber klein und leicht.
Recht schnell war ich dann wieder bei größer schwerer, als ich länger am Stück fotografiert habe.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ich schummel mir den Griff etwas größer indem ich mein dickes Kameragurt zwischen Handinnenfläche und Body umschließe, das geht sogar recht stabil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt auch extra Griffe im Zubehörmarkt, macht aber wenig Sinn, da kann man sich auch gleich die nächstgrößere Kamera X-T2/3 kaufen.
Der Daumen passt bei mir gerade so neben der Q-Taste ohne andere Taste versehentlich zu drücken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maximale effizienz

Wir fotografieren anders (und benötigen andere Ausrüstung), auf Ausflügen/Reisen hängt sie fast den ganzen Tag an mir oder ist irgendwie anders griffbereit. Wenn ich spontan was interessantes finde schieße ich meistens ~5-15min und ziehe weiter. Somit geht das mit der Größe klar bzw. hat höhere Priorität.
Sollte ich den Gedanken haben sie in den Rucksack zu verstauen wäre sie mir schon zu groß.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich schummel mir den Griff etwas größer indem ich mein dickes Kameragurt zwischen Handinnenfläche und Body umschließe, das geht sogar recht stabil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genau dieser Platz ist zu klein für mich. Bei der XT20 waren gleich mehrere Funktionstasten unter der Daumenablage und auch die Q-Taste war unten links.
Regelmäßig bin ich dann auf eine dieser Tasten gekommen und bei der XT30 würe ich vermutlich ständig die Q Taste oder das Steuerkreuz betätigen.
Bei der XT2 hatte ich damals einen Griff, aber trotzdem lag sie mir damit nicht gut in der Hand und sie wäre mir öfters fast aus den Händen gerutscht.
Im Winter mit Handschuhen sind die für mich auch undenkbar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Rage, da muss man sowieso sagen, man sollte gerade bei einer besseren Cam eh mal Probefotografieren, da gibt es nicht das passende für jeden [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## JackA (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Diesbezüglich habe Ich mir bei meiner X-T100 so nen Griff besorgt und bin höchst zufrieden damit.
Dazu diese Handschlaufe.
Und die Krönung ist dieses Neewer Filter -und Reinigungs-Set für fast geschenkt, was Ich mir eigentlich nur wegen den Reinigungs-Utensilien und zum Testen der Makro-Filter besorgt habe, aber auch die anderen Teile sind richtig Nett, wie der Diffusor für den eingebauten Blitz.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Rage, da muss man sowieso sagen, man sollte gerade bei einer besseren Cam eh mal Probefotografieren, da gibt es nicht das passende für jeden [emoji16][emoji6]



Manchmal merkt man aber erst nach einigen Stunden, wie man mit einer Kamera arbeiten kann 



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und die Krönung ist dieses Neewer Filter -und Reinigungs-Set für fast geschenkt, was Ich mir eigentlich nur wegen den Reinigungs-Utensilien und zum Testen der Makro-Filter besorgt habe, aber auch die anderen Teile sind richtig Nett, wie der Diffusor für den eingebauten Blitz.



Bei so billigen Filtern bin ich immer vorsichtig.
Für den Preis bekommt man nicht einmal einen hochwertigen ND Filter 
UV Filter sind eh überflüssig und die anderen Filter können in der Preisklasse für eine schlechte Bildqualität sorgen.


----------



## wtfNow (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> UV Filter sind eh überflüssig und die anderen Filter können in der Preisklasse für eine schlechte Bildqualität sorgen.



Technisch können UV Filter laut einem unabhängigen Fachmann durchaus sinnvoll sein:

YouTube

(Ich trage trotzdem keinen)


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Technisch können UV Filter laut einem unabhängigen Fachmann durchaus sinnvoll sein:
> 
> YouTube
> 
> (Ich trage trotzdem keinen)



Die Filter nehmen immer etwas von der Bildqualität.
Als Schutz sind sie auch nur für die Leute geeignet, die ständig auf ihre Linse tatschen. 
Oder für die Leute, die in extrem dreckiger Umgebung fotografieren.

Wenn ich Staub drauf habe, wird der mit Pinsel und Blasebalg entfernt, Wasserflecken mit dem Mikrofasertuch und Fettflecken mit dem Carbon-pulver.

Dadurch hatte ich nie beschädigte Objektive oder Vergütungen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Manchmal merkt man aber erst nach einigen Stunden, wie man mit einer Kamera arbeiten kann
> ...



Das stimmt wohl, und das merke ich auch immer mehr mit meinen beiden MFTs, aber, ich sag mal bis etwa 1000€ für Cam plus Objektiv reden wir von Hobbyisten, die brauchen nur die Gewissheit, dass die Befienung nicht komplett an ihnen vorbei geht. Profies leihen sich für 1-2 Wochen einfach Equipment und testen es, bei Gefallen wirds gleich gekauft.
Für sowas sind die Mietdienstleister ja durchaus auch gut. 

 Kann man als Hobbyist natürlich auch machen, kostet aber ggf. unverhältnismäßig viel für so nen Test.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ...aber, ich sag mal bis etwa 1000€ für Cam plus Objektiv reden wir von Hobbyisten...


Sch... Gibt es noch was zwischen hobbyisten und profi?  Wenn ich daran denke was ich für meine ausrüstung ausgegeben hab wird mir, mal nüchtern darüber nach gedacht, etwas komisch.  Mit 1000€ komm ich nichtmal für den großen body alleine hin.  (die entscheidung war allerdings auch sehr schwer)
Wenn ich die galerie aber so durch gehe stelle ich fest, das die nichtmal bis zu meiner K1 zurück geht. Ist die schon wieder so alt? Ich muß wohl auf alle fälle mal ein sammel-bild des aktuelle equipments machen, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß womit.


----------



## wtfNow (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ...aber, ich sag mal bis etwa 1000€ für Cam plus Objektiv reden wir von Hobbyisten...





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sch... Gibt es noch was zwischen hobbyisten und profi?  ...



Nach der allgemeinen Ansicht (so denke ich) ist ein "Profi" ein Fotograf der sein Handwerk als Dienstleistung gegen Geld anbietet (und verkaufen kann).
Dabei kann sein Werkzeug ein Fotoapparat aus dem Kaugummiautomaten sein (sofern beide Parteien mit dem Ergebnis ins Geschäft kommen) bis hin zu einer fünfstelligen Mittelformatkameraausrüstung.
Über seine Erfahrung oder Qualität der Fotos sagt der Titel "Profifotograf" null Komma nichts aus.

Das gillt alles auch für den Hobbyfotografen, nur dass er seine Fotos eben nicht verkauft.


----------



## fotoman (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sch... Gibt es noch was zwischen hobbyisten und profi?


M.M.n. gibt es dazwischen nichts, der eine fotografiert in seiner Freizeit ohne finanzielle Absichten, der andere, um davon ganz oder teilweise seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke was ich für meine ausrüstung ausgegeben hab wird mir, mal nüchtern darüber nach gedacht, etwas komisch.


So lange mein Auto teurer war wie meine Ausrüstung, passt das für mich. Wobei das mittlerweile schwierig wird, wenn ich den Restwert meines PKW mit dem Gebrauchtpreis meiner am vergangenen Wochenede mitgeführten Ausrüstung vergleiche.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich muß wohl auf alle fälle mal ein sammel-bild des aktuelle equipments machen, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß womit.


Hast Du keine Smartphone, Tablet oder einen Laptop mit Webcam?

Nur, was ist das aktuelle Equipment? Das, welches man zuletzt genutzt hat? Gilt auch das, was als Ersatzequipment im Auto mitgeführt wird oder auch noch das, was einsatzbereit zu Hause im Schrank liegt und nur sehr selten genutzt wird?



wtfNow schrieb:


> Das gillt alles auch für den Hobbyfotografen, nur  dass er seine Fotos eben nicht verkauft.


Warum sollte ich als  Hobbyfotograf alles verschenken? Es besteht bei mir weder eine  Gewinnerzielungsabsicht noch ein realer Gewinn, trotzdem gebe ich meine  Bilder nicht pauschal an jeden und/oder für jede Nutzung kostenlos ab.


----------



## Kitschi (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, und das merke ich auch immer mehr mit meinen beiden MFTs, aber, ich sag mal bis etwa 1000€ für Cam plus Objektiv reden wir von Hobbyisten, die brauchen nur die Gewissheit, dass die Befienung nicht komplett an ihnen vorbei geht.



der ist gut, da bin ich mit einem von meinen Zeiss Loxia ohne Kamera schon ordentlich drüber


bei mir liegt Krempel rum da kann man schon ein ordentliches Auto kaufen und ich mach das ganze nur als Hobby, ich hab ein Sony A-Mount System hier liegen, ein E-Mount in APs-C und FF und dann noch ein D7100 samt Objektive von UWW bis Tele

aber am schlimmste ist das ALtglas welches ich zusammengekauft habe für die Sony Nex/A7II, da liegen sicher 20 Linsen, bis zu einem Minolta 16mm Rokkor Fisheye aus 1973


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ihr reißt die 1000€ ganz schön aus dem Zusammenhang [emoji6][emoji1]
Das bezog sich auf die Frage nach einer neuen Cam, und das ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Budgetgrenze irgendwo liegt, wo eigentlich klar ist, das es Hobbynutzung ist.
Das man auch bei Hobby über 1000€ liegen kann, ist mir durchaus klar, meine E-M1 kostete neu auch über 1000€,...


----------



## JackA (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Tretet mal den Schützen bei. Da fängt die Reise mit Luftpistole (1400€) und Luftgewehr (2500€) an, dann noch Klamotten für 1000€, dann hat man erstmal die Grundausstattung, für ein bisschen Hobby ohne Profit. Selbst als Profi in der Bundesliga bleibt nicht mal Geld übrig, aber man hat dann wenigstens Sponsoren für sein Equipment.
So gesehen ist da Fotografieren schon interessanter, vor Allem, weil man als Profi, wenn man es richtig anstellt, davon leben kann.
In den Fotografie-Kursen, wo Ich schon war, wurden auch ein paar Profis von Kursleitern genannt, wo z.B. einer auf Veranstaltungen eingeladen wird, und dem sein Markenzeichen ist, nur ein einziges Foto zu schießen, egal wo er ist, er schießt nur ein einziges Bild und damit ist er beliebt ohne Ende.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Tretet mal den Schützen bei. Da fängt die Reise mit Luftpistole (1400€) und Luftgewehr (2500€) an, dann noch Klamotten für 1000€, dann hat man erstmal die Grundausstattung, für ein bisschen Hobby ohne Profit. Selbst als Profi in der Bundesliga bleibt nicht mal Geld übrig, aber man hat dann wenigstens Sponsoren für sein Equipment.



Naja, diese Aufzählung der Kosten von Hobbies bringt doch gar nichts. Nach oben gibt es keine Grenzen.
Da muss man nicht den Schützen beitreten, um hohe Kosten zu haben.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> So gesehen ist da Fotografieren schon interessanter, vor Allem, weil man als Profi, wenn man es richtig anstellt, davon leben kann.
> In den Fotografie-Kursen, wo Ich schon war, wurden auch ein paar Profis von Kursleitern genannt, wo z.B. einer auf Veranstaltungen eingeladen wird,



Rein von der Fotografie können heute nur noch die leben, die schon bekannt geworden sind oder die Ihre Bilder an Sport- oder Lifestyle Magazine verkaufen. Weniger durch ihre Bilder (denn schöne Bilder machen viele andere auch), sondern eher durch ihre Medienwirkung.
Viele der berühmten Fotografen haben Bücher geschrieben, geben Workshops, machen Fotoreisen, machen Podcasts und sind auf Youtube vertreten.
Der Beruf Fotograf ist meiner Meinung nach eher immer mehr am Aussterben. Durch die Handys und die Software bekommt jeder Laie sehr gute Fotos hin und durch Instagram etc. verlieren die Bilder eh immer mehr an Bedeutung, weil sie nur noch sehr klein dargestellt werden und nur zum Generieren von Likes dienen. Viele brauchen auch nur noch die Fotos für Instagram und dafür brauchen die wenigsten einen Fotografen.

Selbst wenn man sich auf Hochzeiten und Portraits konzentriert, ist das nicht einfach. Kaum einer will noch wirklich viel für einen Fotografen ausgeben.
Wenn man jetzt den ganzen Tag eine Hochzeit begleitet und dafür dann 1000€ bekäme, wäre das immer noch nichts für den Aufwand, den man hat.
Man muss vorher mit den Leuten alles besprechen, muss sich die Locations anschauen, die Kirche...
Man hat die Anfahrten und verbringt denn noch etliche Stunden mit dem Aussortieren von Bildern und der Bearbeitung.
Versteuern muss man die 1000€ ja auch noch.
Und 1000€ wollen aber die wenigsten zahlen.

Ich mache das so nebenbei und verdiene mir einfach etwas dazu. Somit sind alle Versicherungen etc. über meinen Hauptjob abgedeckt. Sonst käme das alles ja auch noch dazu.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> und dem sein Markenzeichen ist, nur ein einziges Foto zu schießen, egal wo er ist, er schießt nur ein einziges Bild und damit ist er beliebt ohne Ende.



Er ist aber nur beliebt, weil er berühmt ist. Wenn ein Noname einfach nur ein Bild schießt, das sehr gut ist, interessiert es kein Schwein.
Um berühmt zu werden reicht Können alleine nicht, Zufall und Beziehungen spielen da eine weitaus größere Rolle.


----------



## fotoman (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ihr reißt die 1000€ ganz schön aus dem Zusammenhang [emoji6][emoji1]
> Das bezog sich auf die Frage nach einer neuen Cam, und das ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die Budgetgrenze irgendwo liegt, wo eigentlich klar ist, das es Hobbynutzung ist.


Jetzt musste ich doch glatt ganz tief in meinem Excel kramen um eine dig. Kamera zu finden, die unter 1000€ Anschaffungspreis geblieben ist. Es war tatsächlich eine (von 8 in den letzten fast 17 Jahren) dabei. Wenn ich den für mich obligatorischen Hochformatgriff dazu rechne, blieb keine unter die Grenze. Alle Bodys, die ich noch regelmäßig nutze, lagen mehr oder weniger deutlich darüber.

Ist aber auch völlig egal, wie beim Computer hat jeder andere Ansprüche und Wünsche an seine Ausrüstung, die er zu seiner Freizeitgestaltung nutzt.



Kitschi schrieb:


> aber am schlimmste ist das ALtglas welches ich  zusammengekauft habe für die Sony Nex/A7II, da liegen sicher 20 Linsen,  bis zu einem Minolta 16mm Rokkor Fisheye aus 1973


Altglas könnte  man meist noch für einen gewissen Gegenwert verkaufen. Eine DSLR, die  mehr wie die doppelte Anzahl an "getesteten" Auslösungen hat und deren  geschätzte Reparaturkosten im Schadensfall in der Nähe des aktuellen  Gebrauchtpreises lieget, kauft einem keiner mehr für einen sinnvollen  Preis ab.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Beruf Fotograf ist meiner Meinung nach eher  immer mehr am Aussterben.


Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist eher die Art der Ausübung, wie man es entweder vor >30 Jahren mal gewohnt war oder wie es sich Mitte der 2000er Jahre einige erträumt haben die meinten, nur weil sie sich eine teure Kamera leisten könnte, wären sie Berufsfotografen.

 Früher haben nur extrem wenige  Paare ihre Hochzeit von einem prof. Fotografen begleiten lassen. Da ging man  nach der Hochzeit noch zum Fotografen, um ein Hochzeitsportrait  anfertigen zu lassen. Oder man hatte in den 80er/90er Jahren einen "dummen" Verwandten/Bekannten, der den Job mehr oder weniger freiwillig übernommen hat.

Das Berufsbild des Fotografen wandelt sich halt und wer dort mit der Zeit geht, wird mit Sicherheit auch seinen Weg zum Berufsfotografen finden.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt den  ganzen Tag eine Hochzeit begleitet und dafür dann 1000€ bekäme, wäre  das immer noch nichts für den Aufwand, den man hat.


Dann ist die  Kalkulation des Fotografen für mich nicht profesionell. Wenn ich von  einem Kollegen (der gerade geheiratet hat) gehört habe, was Musik und  sonstiges "vergängliches" Zeugs kosten, dann muss ein guter Fotograf für  einen kompletten Tag (inkl. Equipment sowie Vor- und Nachbereitung) schlicht mehr verlangen. Das passt dann auch zu  diversen Preisen, die in Foren oder auf Fotografenseiten für solche Dienstleistungen genannt werden.  Für 1000€ bekommt man von einem Profi mit entsprechend referenzen allenfalls 2-3 Stunden direkt vor Ort, das wird  dann schon mit Standesamt und Kirche extrem eng, die Feier fällt  garantiert durch.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Dann ist die  Kalkulation des Fotografen für mich nicht profesionell. Wenn ich von  einem Kollegen (der gerade geheiratet hat) gehört habe, was Musik und  sonstiges "vergängliches" Zeugs kosten, dann muss ein guter Fotograf für  einen kompletten Tag (inkl. Equipment sowie Vor- und Nachbereitung) schlicht mehr verlangen. Das passt dann auch zu  diversen Preisen, die in Foren oder auf Fotografenseiten für solche Dienstleistungen genannt werden.  Für 1000€ bekommt man von einem Profi mit entsprechend referenzen allenfalls 2-3 Stunden direkt vor Ort, das wird  dann schon mit Standesamt und Kirche extrem eng, die Feier fällt  garantiert durch.



Hattest du in deinem Umkreis kürzlich Hochzeiten?
Ich hatte in den letzten 2 Jahren 5-7 Hochzeiten im Bekanntenkreis. Die, die einen Fotografen gesucht hatten und gehört hatten, was er verlangt, haben einen anderen gesucht oder haben komplett drauf verzichtet.
500-800€ wären ihrer Meinung nach in Ordnung gewesen, aber für einen Fotografen reicht das eben nicht.
Die Aussage war auch oft: Die Bilder müssen nicht so toll sein, er soll nur alle möglichen Situationen einfangen.
Dann haben die meisten irgendwo schon einen günstigen "Fotografen" gefunden. Die Bilder hätte aber jeder mit seinem Handy auch hinbekommen 
Aber sie fanden sie trotzdem schön.



fotoman schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist eher die Art der Ausübung, wie man es entweder vor >30 Jahren mal gewohnt war oder wie es sich Mitte der 2000er Jahre einige erträumt haben die meinten, nur weil sie sich eine teure Kamera leisten könnte, wären sie Berufsfotografen.



Naja, schau dir doch die Handys und die KI an. Einfach nur auf den Knopf drücken und das Handy macht ein schönes Portrait, sogar mit der oft gewünschten Unschärfe.
Dann einfach schnell auf Instagram hochgeladen und fertig. Für den Großteil der Leute, die ich kenne, sind genaus das bereits wunderschöne Fotos, die für sie vollkommen ausreichen.
Mehr wollen sie gar nicht. 

Ein heutiger Fotograf muss auch noch Videograf sein, muss Drohnenaufnahmen machen können und muss auch noch Entertainer bei Youtube sein, dann läuft es.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Naja ich würde nicht sagen das der Fotograf-Beruf ausstirbt. Er wandelt sich.

Erstmal - Videografie ist aktuell so gut wie noch nie und DORT sind die Unterschiede zwischen Smartphone, Taschenkamera für Touris und professionellem Equipment so gewaltig wie zwischen den ersten Smartphones und guten Kameras vor 15 Jahren oder wann die ersten Kamera-Smartphones rauskamen.
Zweitens - es gibt sehr viele neue Formate und Spielzeuge die Fotografie wandeln, erweitern und hier nicht bedacht wurden.

Beispiele: durch massiven Erfolg der VOD-Plattformen (naja überwiegend Youtube) ist der Bedarf an Kameramann und Schnitt-Künstler explodiert innerhalb von den letzten 10 Jahren. Was früher mit wackeligen 480p Videos im heimischen Keller anfing, ist aktuell in 4K, 60FPS, oft auch in 21:9 und SlowMo unterwegs. Smartphones werden da als Notnagel angesehen für schnellen Content zwischendurch, aber als Hauptcontent? Na sicher nicht.
Dronen - ebenfalls durch Youtube, aber auch durch normale Videodreh-Einsätze wie z.B. für Musikvideos gibt es einen ganz neuen Berufszweig - "Drone Operator" - was oft 2 Leute erfordert, der eine steuert die Kamera+Gimbal, der andere fliegt. 
Selbst Livestreamer die eigentlich nur vor dem Rechner sitzen und XYZ machen oder zocken, nehmen mittlerweile gute Ausrüstung. Das fängt mit einer Sony Alpha 5100 und guten Objektiven an, geht dann über so was wie die Lumix G70 und GH4/GH5 mit ebenfalls guten Objektiven (ich selbst nutze aktuell die G70 in 4k30FPS output mit dem Samyang 12mm T2.2 Videoobjektiv für den Livestream) bis hin zu Sony Alpha a7 III mit Leica/Sigma dran, wo das Setup schon mal 5000€+ durchbricht.  Warum? Na weil eine Webcam, egal wie gut, einfach nicht rankommt. 

Und man muss nicht berühmt sein um als Fotograf gut zu leben, zu reisen und das Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Berühmte Fotografen verdienen richtig viel Geld und können sich die Aufträge aussuchen, aber das heißt nicht das normale Fotografen nicht geschätzt werden.
Konzertfotos - geht ohne Fotografen nicht, viel Glück da mit Smartphone was gescheites zu knipsen.
Hochzeiten? Klar wird ein Fotograf geholt, immer noch. Genau so wie DJs. Und der Fotograf ist wesentlich günstiger als der DJ in der Regel, wenn der DJ mit 1200€ wegkommt, reichen dem Fotografen üblicherweise auch 500€ für den Tag. die 1000€ sind übertrieben, dafür muss man schon eine Drone mitbringen oder was anderes beklopptes anstellen.
Und Model als Berufswahl bei Mädchen ist so beliebt wie noch nie, deswegen hungern Fotografen da bestimmt nicht. Hängt aber auch von Standort ab, in der Pampa kannst dich einsargen lassen weil da keine Aufträge sind. Bist du z.B. in Berlin, haste immer was.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und der Fotograf ist wesentlich günstiger als der DJ in der Regel, wenn der DJ mit 1200€ wegkommt, reichen dem Fotografen üblicherweise auch 500€ für den Tag. die 1000€ sind übertrieben, dafür muss man schon eine Drone mitbringen oder was anderes beklopptes anstellen.
> Und Model als Berufswahl bei Mädchen ist so beliebt wie noch nie, deswegen hungern Fotografen da bestimmt nicht. Hängt aber auch von Standort ab, in der Pampa kannst dich einsargen lassen weil da keine Aufträge sind. Bist du z.B. in Berlin, haste immer was.



Und da haben wir schon einen, der meint, dass 500€ für den Fotografen in Ordnung wären und genau so wie du es hier schreibst, denken viele Leute.

Aber nein, das reicht bei Weitem nicht.
Vorabgespräch, Begutachten den Locations, Fahrtkosten, Fotografieren (Trauung, Shooting, Feier), Nachbearbeitung, Steuern, Versicherungen,  Abnutzung der Ausrüstung, Materialkosten (man schickt ja die Bilder nicht einfach, sondern lässt sich etwas einfallen, wodurch man die Bilder schöner übergeben kann)... Bei 500€ geht der Fotograf mit Verlust aus der Sache raus.

Alleine mit Anfahrt, Vorgespräch, Begutachten der Locations und dem Fotografieren gehen bei mir schon 8-15 Stunden drauf (je nachdem was fotografiert werden soll und wie lange und wie weit alles entfernt ist).
Für die Nachbearbeitung und das Durchgehen von mehreren Tausend Bildern gehen auch noch einmal 5-10 Stunden drauf (je nachdem wie viele bearbeitete Bilder gewünscht werden).
Und da sollen 500€ vollkommen in Ordnung sein 

Aber hauptsache 1200€ für einen DJ, der einfach seine Playlist laufen lässt und der vielleicht 8 Stunden da ist, sind in Ordnung 
Tja, das wäre lustig, wenn nicht viele da draußen genauso denken würden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> M.M.n. gibt es dazwischen nichts, der eine fotografiert in seiner Freizeit ohne finanzielle Absichten, der andere, um davon ganz oder teilweise seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten.


Und dann gibt es aber noch die, die wenigstens ihre sprit-kosten wieder herein haben wollen. Zumindestens mit motorsport-fotografie ist kein gewinn zu machen. (oder man arbeitet als angestellter bei einer zeitung bzw. einer online-präsentz)


> Hast Du keine Smartphone, Tablet oder einen Laptop mit Webcam?


Ich habe zumindest nichts im dauerhaften gebrauch, was ohne unmengen an licht halbwegs vernünftige bilder macht. (ich verabscheue kunstlicht und blitze) Müßte ich höchstens mal schauen, ob ich mein altes N8 nochmal reaktivieren kann...


> Nur, was ist das aktuelle Equipment?


Das wonach man greift wenn man los zieht. Das sind bei mir 2 body`s und im normal fall 2-3 linsen. Der rest ist alt-glas und wird nur selten verwendet.
Allerdings darfst du auch gerne mal alles drappieren und knipsen. Wäre schonmal interessant was manche hier so zuhause herum liegen haben. 


> Es besteht bei mir weder eine  Gewinnerzielungsabsicht noch ein realer Gewinn, trotzdem gebe ich meine  Bilder nicht pauschal an jeden und/oder für jede Nutzung kostenlos ab.


Das sehe ich genau so. Wer meine bilder in irgendeiner form (möglicherweise finanziell) verwerten will, kann ruhig wenigstens einen kleinen obulus abtreten.
Wenn natürlich der hiesige rallyesport-verein oder ein fahrer was haben will, bekommt er es auch so. (die haben so schon genug ausgaben)


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir schon einen, der meint, dass 500€ für den Fotografen in Ordnung wären und genau so wie du es hier schreibst, denken viele Leute.
> 
> Aber nein, das reicht bei Weitem nicht.
> Vorabgespräch, Begutachten den Locations, Fahrtkosten, Fotografieren (Trauung, Shooting, Feier), Nachbearbeitung, Steuern, Versicherungen,  Abnutzung der Ausrüstung, Materialkosten (man schickt ja die Bilder nicht einfach, sondern lässt sich etwas einfallen, wodurch man die Bilder schöner übergeben kann)... Bei 500€ geht der Fotograf mit Verlust aus der Sache raus.
> ...



Genau andersrum ist es. Der DJ kommt oft mit einem Transporter und stellt Licht und Technik auf, also aufbauen dauert schon mal X Stunden. Abbauen dann genau so.
Dazu ist die Arbeit noch anstrengender, ich hab als ex-DJ einen irren Respekt vor denen - das könnte ich nicht.
Die Technik die der DJ oft dabei hat kostet genau so viel wenn nicht mehr ABER sie wiegt oft bis zu 1 Tonne die man rumschleppen muss. 
Beide Jobs nehmen sich nicht viel, nur ist der Fotograf nicht so lange beschäftigt und verdient entsprechend weniger. 
Der HochzeitsDJ bekommt aktuell 800-1200€ im Schnitt und die 1200€ sind oft schon das obere Ende.

Ja, die 500€ sind normal für einen Einsatz von einigen Stunden. 
Die Preise sind vergleichbar mit dem was so einen Dronen-Operator kostet für eine ähnliche Zeit inklusive Drone. 
Oder halt Videoaufnahmen mit Gimbal etc. für ein Youtube-Video, wenn man einen halben Tag durch die Botanik rennt. 

Wäre lustig, aber ist es nicht, das sind reale Preise. Und das ist ein sehr guter Verdienst pro Stunde der da rauskommt.  Klar verdienen Star-Fotografen da das 10fache pro shooting, dafür sind sie auch gefragt und ausgebucht.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau andersrum ist es. Der DJ kommt oft mit einem Transporter und stellt Licht und Technik auf, also aufbauen dauert schon mal X Stunden. Abbauen dann genau so.
> Dazu ist die Arbeit noch anstrengender, ich hab als ex-DJ einen irren Respekt vor denen - das könnte ich nicht.
> Die Technik die der DJ oft dabei hat kostet genau so viel wenn nicht mehr ABER sie wiegt oft bis zu 1 Tonne die man rumschleppen muss.
> Beide Jobs nehmen sich nicht viel, nur ist der Fotograf nicht so lange beschäftigt und verdient entsprechend weniger.
> ...



Trotzdem stimmt deine Einstellung nicht. Auch wenn der DJ schleppen muss, ist er nicht ansatzweise so lange beschäftigt. Dann lasse es 10 Stunden sein, das kommt immer nocht nicht an die Zeit des Fotografen heran, wenn er den ganzen Tag fotografieren soll. Der DJ baut ab und ist fertig. Beim Fotografen fängt die Arbeit danach erst richtig an. 

Erst ist also doppelt so lange beschäftigt und sollte deiner Meinung nach weniger als die Hälfte vom DJ bekommen 

Und nur weil er aufbaut, ist seine Arbeit nicht anstrengender. Renn mal den ganzen Tag mit einer Ausrüstung von ein paar KG herum und halte den ganzen Tag 1-2KG in der Hand bzw. hebe es immer wieder.

Irgendwie glaube ich du denkst, dass der Fotograf mit seiner popeligen Digicam einfach in der Ecke steht, sich nicht bewegt, die tollen Motive hüpfen automatisch vor seine Linse und die Bilder sind alle fertig auf den SD Karten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Also ich weiß von guten Fotografen, deren Ergebnisse ich kenne, dass eine Hochzeit nicht unter 2k läuft. Und Berühmt sind die nicht.

Allerdings, ja, die sind ab Stsndesamt bis Partyende dabei,...
Und die Ergebnisse sehen auch mega aus.
Ich würde ja gerne mal nen 500€ Foto-Ergebnis sehen, das wird sich da wohl nicht messen können.


----------



## Taitan (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Hochzeitsfotografie ist aber auch ein extremes Zeitgeistphämomen. Sollte ich mal heiraten, werden Kameras nicht zugelassen und Handyknipsen werden abgeklebt.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Trotzdem stimmt deine Einstellung nicht. Auch wenn der DJ schleppen muss, ist er nicht ansatzweise so lange beschäftigt. Dann lasse es 10 Stunden sein, das kommt immer nocht nicht an die Zeit des Fotografen heran, wenn er den ganzen Tag fotografieren soll. Der DJ baut ab und ist fertig. Beim Fotografen fängt die Arbeit danach erst richtig an.
> 
> Erst ist also doppelt so lange beschäftigt und sollte deiner Meinung nach weniger als die Hälfte vom DJ bekommen
> 
> ...



Naja die meisten Hochzeiten wo der Fotograf anwesend war, wurden innerhalb von paar Stunden abfotografiert. Standesamt + schöne Location. 
Besoffene Gäste auf dem Saufgelage hinterher fotografieren wurde bewusst ausgelassen, man will ja hübsche Fotos und keine wo Partygäste zu breit zum stehen sind.
P.S. geht überwiegend um die Russenhochzeiten.
Also ja, 3-4h ist der Fotograf unterwegs, fotografiert vll 2h insgesamt und bestellt werden so 20-40 Fotos. 500€ dafür. 
Der rennt doch nicht den ganzen Tag rum. Klar, wenn der da 12h rumrennt, 10.000 Fotos sortieren muss und hinterher noch 100 bearbeitete Bilder rausrücken soll, wirds teuer.

Wie gesagt, du weißt nicht wie viel Aufwand es ist als Hochzeit-DJ zu arbeiten.
Playlist erstellen dauert meist einige Wochen weil die Leute keinen wirklichen Plan haben.
Location besuchen muss er auch, An&Aufbau dauert extrem lange, Helfer gibt es sehr selten (die Leute wollen ja feiern, die kann man schlecht fragen ob sie die PA mal schleppen wollen). 

Ist ja nicht so als ob ich die Fotografie nicht kenne. Deswegen hab ich mich ja für Micro 4/3 (Lumix) entschieden. Klein&leicht, kann auf einem kleinen Gimbal benutzt werden ohne das einem nach 30min die Arme abfallen usw. 

Die Leute haben aktuell weniger Geld, auch DJs werden schlechter bezahlt, früher waren 2000€ auch mal drin, heutzutage kannste der Gott am Pult und Mikro sein, zahlt dir keiner. Auch die Preise für Fotografen sind in vielen Bereichen gefallen.


----------



## JackA (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> ...


Das wollte Ich eigentlich im Prinzip auch ausdrücken, dass du z.B. mit Fotografie als Profi noch die Chance hast (über diverse Fügungen), deinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen, auch wenn man seltsame Markenzeichen hat.
Es aber auch teure Hobbies gibt, wo du an der Weltspitze stehst und es nicht besser machen kannst, und dir kein Euro zum Leben über bleibt.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja die meisten Hochzeiten wo der Fotograf anwesend war, wurden innerhalb von paar Stunden abfotografiert. Standesamt + schöne Location.
> Besoffene Gäste auf dem Saufgelage hinterher fotografieren wurde bewusst ausgelassen, man will ja hübsche Fotos und keine wo Partygäste zu breit zum stehen sind.
> P.S. geht überwiegend um die Russenhochzeiten.
> Also ja, 3-4h ist der Fotograf unterwegs, fotografiert vll 2h insgesamt und bestellt werden so 20-40 Fotos. 500€ dafür.
> Der rennt doch nicht den ganzen Tag rum. Klar, wenn der da 12h rumrennt, 10.000 Fotos sortieren muss und hinterher noch 100 bearbeitete Bilder rausrücken soll, wirds teuer.



1. Dauert das Standesamt meisten nur 15-30 Minuten, mit kirchlicher Trauung dauert es schon wieder länger.
2. Wollen viele nicht nur Standesamt und ein paar Fotos danach, sondern eine Reportage, die meistens ab Vormittag beginnt und meistens bis Abends dauert. Die Feier danach wollen viele eher selten.
So, jetzt rechnen wir mal ab 10 Uhr bis ca. 18/19 uhr. Fahrzeit je nach Entfernung auch 1-2 Stunden und das mal 2, denn man muss sich vorher alles schon einmal anschauen. Dann noch das Testen in den Räumen und Suchen nach schönen Spots sind auch nochmal 1-3 Stunden. In der Zeit entstehen einige tausend Fotos. Alleine das Aussortieren dauert da 1-2 Stunden.
Dann noch die Bearbeitung, je nach Anzahl der Bilder.
Die tausende von Fotos sortieren sich ja nicht alleine aus und als Fotograf drückt man ja nicht nur einmal auf den Auslöser, denn es blinzelt immer mal jemand oder schaut blöd etc. Wenn also 50 Fotos gewünscht werden, macht man nicht einfach nur 50 Fotos.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du weißt nicht wie viel Aufwand es ist als Hochzeit-DJ zu arbeiten.



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es für einen DJ weniger Aufwand ist.
Meine Aussage war, dass wenn ein DJ deiner Meinung nach 1300€ verdienen sollte, dass ein Fotograf dann mindestens genauso viel verdienen sollte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Playlist erstellen dauert meist einige Wochen weil die Leute keinen wirklichen Plan haben.
> Location besuchen muss er auch, An&Aufbau dauert extrem lange, Helfer gibt es sehr selten (die Leute wollen ja feiern, die kann man schlecht fragen ob sie die PA mal schleppen wollen).



Als ob der DJ seine Playlist jedesmal komplett neu erstellt. Er hat doch ein Hochzeitsportfolio, wo er sich sicherlich jedes Mal bedient.

Bei keiner Hochzeit, wo ich je war und wo ein DJ war, hat das Aufbauen ewig gedauert bzw. war besonders auswendig. Die DJs sind immer zum Abendessen eingetroffen und haben während dem Abendessen aufgebaut.
Dauer also ca. 1-1,5 Stunden. Bei meiner Hochzeit hatte ich eine komplette Band und die hat alles innerhalb von 30-60 Minuten aufgebaut.
Keine der Bands oder DJs hat auch bisher bei den Hochzeiten die Location vorher besucht, ich wüsste auch nicht wozu 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so als ob ich die Fotografie nicht kenne. Deswegen hab ich mich ja für Micro 4/3 (Lumix) entschieden. Klein&leicht, kann auf einem kleinen Gimbal benutzt werden ohne das einem nach 30min die Arme abfallen usw.



Naja, nur weil du eine MFT Kamera hast und filmst, macht dich das nicht automatisch zum Foto Profi für Hochzeiten.
Mit MFT hätte ich kürzlich bei dem Wetter keine Chance gehabt. Ich habe zwar mit Blitz gearbeitet, aber je nach Raum sieht das oftmals nicht so schön aus und Zeit für das Testen der perfekten Ausleuchtung hat man auch nicht, zumal ständig die Sonne aufgetaucht ist und wieder verschwunden ist.
Also bin ich, wenn ich den Blitz nicht genutzt habe, mit ISO1600-2000 herumgerannt, um auf ca. 1/100s zu kommen, um die Bewegungen etc festzuhalten und das bei F1.8-F2.8.
Also die Sony A7III + Batteriegriff inkl. 2 Akkus + Objektiv + Blitz oben drauf. Da schleppt und hebt man eben mal 2-2,5Kg. Die A7II hatte ich mit einer anderen Brennweite umhängen, damit ich schnell wechseln kann und dann noch den Rucksack mit weiteren Objektiven etc.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Taitan schrieb:


> Hochzeitsfotografie ist aber auch ein extremes Zeitgeistphämomen. Sollte ich mal heiraten, werden Kameras nicht zugelassen und Handyknipsen werden abgeklebt.



Also Hochzeitsfotos gab es schon immer und es ist schön, wenn man in der Zukunft die Fotos noch einmal anschaut oder seinen Kindern zeigt.
Ich wüsste nicht, was da ein Zeitgeistphänomen sein sollte.
Meine Großeltern hatten auch schon Hochzeitsfotos.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil du eine MFT Kamera hast und filmst, macht dich das nicht automatisch zum Foto Profi für Hochzeiten.
> Mit MFT hätte ich kürzlich bei dem Wetter keine Chance gehabt. Ich habe zwar mit Blitz gearbeitet, aber je nach Raum sieht das oftmals nicht so schön aus und Zeit für das Testen der perfekten Ausleuchtung hat man auch nicht, zumal ständig die Sonne aufgetaucht ist und wieder verschwunden ist.
> Also bin ich, wenn ich den Blitz nicht genutzt habe, mit ISO1600-2000 herumgerannt, um auf ca. 1/100s zu kommen, um die Bewegungen etc festzuhalten und das bei F1.8-F2.8.
> Also die Sony A7III + Batteriegriff inkl. 2 Akkus + Objektiv + Blitz oben drauf. Da schleppt und hebt man eben mal 2-2,5Kg. Die A7II hatte ich mit einer anderen Brennweite umhängen, damit ich schnell wechseln kann und dann noch den Rucksack mit weiteren Objektiven etc.



Ja klar, wir arbeiten ganz anders. Ich nehme Videos auf, muss vorher also alles halbwegs anpassen und immer einen Kompromiss haben bei schlechtem Licht was ich hier auch der Kamera überlasse - funktioniert ganz gut und aufm Gimbal haste eh keine wirkliche Option was zu machen außer Focus pull. 
Dazu hab ich immer Zeit - wenn also Objektivwechsel ink. Gimbal ausrichten ansteht, dann stehen Leute halt 10min rum und warten. Kannste auf der Hochzeit schlecht machen.
Batteriegriff gibt es auch nicht - Kamera vom Gimbal holen, Batteriewechsel. Kann man die Leute ja auch vorher warnen. 
Die werden auch noch verkabelt mit Funkstrecken+Lavalier-Mikrofonen.  
Wenn das Licht nicht passt, wird das oft verschoben. Ich kann nicht mit MFT bei Dämmerung gut filmen, trotz T2.2 Objektiv etc. - das geht oft schief. Auch mit dicker Ausrüstung klappt das nicht, irgendwann ists zu dunkel, spätestens bei ISO 1600 ist Feierabend, mehr macht man nicht. 
Workflow ist ganz anders. 

Und ja, der DJ stellt die Playlist neu, viele arbeiten auch ohne Playlist - sie haben einige Sachen die gewünscht sind, der Rest wird nach Lust und Laune der Gäste reingemischt. 

Wie gesagt, der DJ schleppt wesentlich mehr und hat wesentlich mehr Arbeit vorab. Und ja, gute DJs fahren auch schon mal raus und sehen sich die Location an - wo aufstellen, wo ist Strom, wie laut und lange darf ich, es gibt viel mehr zu beachten.
Insgesamt ist der Aufwand vom DJ deutlich höher, auch wenn es nur darum geht irgendwelche Whatsapp-Nachrichten zu lesen und die Songs von dort ins Portfolio zu holen oder in die Playlist. 
Und der DJ schleppt schwere Ausrüstung durch die Gegend, kann noch Bands organisieren etc. - deswegen wird für den mehr Geld eingeplant. 
Hab ja nix dagegen wenn der Fotograf genau so viel verdient, das ist es den Leuten aber nicht wert und ich kann genau sehen warum. 
Und die Leute sehen halt genau das - wenn das Indoor-Shooting 500€ für 4h kostet und halt 50 Fotos, dann hat der Hochzeitsfotograf draußen bei 50 Bildern und 4h reine Aufnahme-Zeit wo der wirklich mit der Kamera unterwegs ist etwas das gleiche zu kosten.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Leute sehen halt genau das - wenn das Indoor-Shooting 500€ für 4h kostet und halt 50 Fotos, dann hat der Hochzeitsfotograf draußen bei 50 Bildern und 4h reine Aufnahme-Zeit wo der wirklich mit der Kamera unterwegs ist etwas das gleiche zu kosten.



Ja, viele denken so, aber das ist nicht richtig. Bei einem einfachen Shooting habe ich mehr Zeit für jedes einzelne Foto, kann Situationen wiederholen lassen und kann einfach mehr ausprobieren.
Bei einer Hochzeit kann man nicht sagen: Bitte macht das mit den Ringen noch einmal, das Licht war noch nicht so schön. 
Jede Situation bei einer Hochzeit ist einmailg, ebenso die Emotionen und es ist wensentlich schwieriger das perfekt festzuhalten, als Momente bei einem Shooting.
Verpasst man eine wichtige Situation bei einer Hochzeit, wars das.

Ich kenne Fotografen, die auch immer wieder versuchen, gegen diese Denkweise anzukämpfen, aber die meisten Leute wissen nicht, was da noch dahinter steckt und denken der Fotograf drückt bloß auf den Knopf und fertig.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, viele denken so, aber das ist nicht richtig. Bei einem einfachen Shooting habe ich mehr Zeit für jedes einzelne Foto, kann Situationen wiederholen lassen und kann einfach mehr ausprobieren.
> Bei einer Hochzeit kann man nicht sagen: Bitte macht das mit den Ringen noch einmal, das Licht war noch nicht so schön.
> Jede Situation bei einer Hochzeit ist einmailg, ebenso die Emotionen und es ist wensentlich schwieriger das perfekt festzuhalten, als Momente bei einem Shooting.
> Verpasst man eine wichtige Situation bei einer Hochzeit, wars das.
> ...



Naja die Kunden müssen ja auch nicht nachdenken wie der Dienstleister das fertig bekommt, dafür isser selbst zuständig. 
Klar, bei uns in der Youtube/Livestreaming-Landschaft ist es anders, da kennen viele Kunden sich recht gut aus und kommen zu uns wegen spezifischen Sachen die sie selbst nicht hinbekommen etc. 
Das kann ich aber vom Kunden nicht erwarten.

Und der Markt bestimmt die Preise, wenn der Kunde für eine Dienstleistung nicht mehr als 500€ zahlen will, dann zahlt der auch nicht mehr. 
Ich weiß selbst das Qualität kostet und auch das Clubs z.B. den DJs wenig zahlen weil es tausende gibt die den Platz wollen und es für weniger tun. Aber das ist nun mal der Markt, entweder mitmischen oder sich zurückziehen. 

Kann aber definitiv sagen das Fotografen nicht aussterben, der Beruf blüht auf mit so vielen neuen Optionen und Spielzeugen wie noch nie.
Nach einer langen Zeit wo nicht viel neues dazu kam, gab es einen massiven Durchbruch - digitale Videoaufnahmen über DSLR oder mirrorless mit irre guter Qualität praktisch kostenlos hinterhergeschmissen. Kurz danach kamen Dronen, wenig später kamen Dronen die auch eine voll ausgerüstete DSLR tragen können. Derweil ist auch Youtube explodiert und statt Touris die Kameras mitschleppen sind es jetzt Youtuber, die Touris sind alle mit Smartphone ziemlich zufrieden, nur wenige haben Kameras mit weil das Handling besser ist, aber viel besser als vom Smartphone wirds bei denen nicht. 
Dazu wird das Equipment jedes Jahr besser, mittlerweile sind die Kameras so gut das man bei dem normalen "run&gun" sich voll auf die Automatik verlassen kann. Wobei ich selbst gerne noch mit Samyang usw. manuell arbeite. Der Beruf ändert sich also zum besseren, wird vielfältiger und interessanter und bietet so viel mehr Möglichkeiten und auch sehr gutes Geld.


----------



## Lotto (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Also ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal neue Fotos von mir machen lassen (für berufliche Zwecke, einfach um aktuelle Fotos zu haben).
So ein "Bewerbungsshooting", was insg. eine Stunde (ohne Nachbearbeitung, der Typ war Profi genug das komplett out-of-the-cam mit seinem Studiosetup zu schiessen) gedauert hat, hat 120 Euro gekostet. Wobei es einmal nur mit Hemd und einmal mit Jacket war, sonst wären es 100 Euro gewesen.
Nochmal zusammengefasst: ich musste zu ihm hin, statisches Studiosetup mit besten Lichtverhältnissen in dem der Fotograf quasi zuhause ist, eine Stunde Zeiteinsatz, 120 Euro. Und das jetzt mal hinsichtlich Zeiteinsatz, Aufwand und Schwierigkeit für eine Hochzeit hochrechnen. Wer da mit 500 Euro auskommt hat entweder nen Studenten gefunden der sehr gut fotografieren kann und das Geld brauchte oder die Ansprüche waren sehr tief (soll ja Leute geben denen reicht ein Bild vorm See mit Trauerweide).

Bei nem Bekannten auf der Hochzeit liefen sie sogar zu zweit herum (wobei der Gehilfe tatsächlich nen Student war).


----------



## wtfNow (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Es gibt heute einfach weit mehr Fotografen als früher und davon auch mehr Hobbyfotografen als Berufsfotografen die denen die Aufträge zu geringeren Kosten durchführen.
Ja die Hobbyfotografen machen unterm Strich Verlust, aber sie machen die "Arbeit" aus Spaß oder Anerkennung und haben einen Hauptjob, hauptsache sie bekommen die Auftrag.
Über die Qualität sagt der Preis heute nichts aus, wer mit Leidenschaft dabei ist und sein Werkzeug beherscht fängt 1a kreative Fotos ein. Da können sich nicht wenige alteingesessene Berufsfotografen eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Es gibt heute einfach weit mehr Fotografen als früher und davon auch mehr Hobbyfotografen als Berufsfotografen die denen die Aufträge zu geringeren Kosten durchführen.
> Ja die Hobbyfotografen machen unterm Strich Verlust, aber sie machen die "Arbeit" aus Spaß oder Anerkennung und haben einen Hauptjob, hauptsache sie bekommen die Auftrag.
> Über die Qualität sagt der Preis heute nichts aus, wer mit Leidenschaft dabei ist und sein Werkzeug beherscht fängt 1a kreative Fotos ein. Da können sich nicht wenige alteingesessene Berufsfotografen eine Scheibe von abschneiden.



Das gleiche ist im DJ-Bereich (Club-DJ meine ich) vor ner Weile passiert. Durch technischen Fortschritt war es vielen möglich günstiger und einfacher an die entsprechende Qualität zu kommen.
Youtube-Guides die sehr gut sind, haben da nachgeholfen, weil auf ein Mal das "Mysterium" was ein DJ da eigentlich so macht bequem vom Sofa aus erlernbar war und das mit einer Technik die unter 1000€ daherkommt und dabei absolut clubtauglich ist - also weder in Funktionen noch in der Klangqualität etc. irgendwelche Nachteile bringt.
Also haben sich viele Leute gedacht - ich mach das mal nebenbei als Hobby, werde fürs feiern bezahlt und krieg noch die Mädels ab.
Preise gingen in den Keller, viele gute DJ's haben sich also weiter spezialisiert und machen mittlerweile mehr als nur auflegen.
Wird im Foto-Bereich nicht anders sein, die automatisierten Funktionen bei den Kameras werden immer besser, in 10-20 Jahren wird man keinerlei Unterschied merken ob ein Profi am Werk war oder ein Amateur mit guter Technik. Zumindest was die Aufnahmen selbst angeht. 
Ist auch eine gute Entwicklung, treibt alles voran, die alten Fotografen werden sich weiterentwickeln müssen wenn sie weiterhin gutes Geld verdienen wollen und kreativ arbeiten.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ... in 10-20 Jahren wird man keinerlei Unterschied merken ob ein Profi am Werk war oder ein Amateur mit guter Technik. Zumindest was die Aufnahmen selbst angeht.
> Ist auch eine gute Entwicklung, treibt alles voran, die alten Fotografen werden sich weiterentwickeln müssen wenn sie weiterhin gutes Geld verdienen wollen und kreativ arbeiten.



So lange wird es nicht mehr dauern. Die KI übernimmt jetzt schon einen Großteil dessen, was ein Fotograf wissen sollte.
Ein Knopfdruck und man hat mit dem Handy ein schönes Portrait.
Bei der Nachbearbeitungssoftware gibt es auch schon viele Automatismen und eine KI. 
Wozu man früher noch Photoshop Kenntnisse brauchte, erledigt heute die KI (siehe Luminar 4 und Himmel austauschen).

Zum Glück reicht das nicht aus für einen guten Fotografen.
Denn schöne Motive etc. muss man noch selbst erkennen und genau diese Fähigkeit haben heutzutage immer weniger, weil sie sich keine Zeit lassen und dank den Handys einfach wild drauf los knipsen.
Ebenso muss man den Sinn für schöne Fotos haben, denn sonst nützt die KI in der Bildbearbeitung nichts. Da kann man es nämlich schnell übertreiben und dann sieht das Bild einfach schrecklich aus.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> So lange wird es nicht mehr dauern. Die KI übernimmt jetzt schon einen Großteil dessen, was ein Fotograf wissen sollte.
> Ein Knopfdruck und man hat mit dem Handy ein schönes Portrait.
> Bei der Nachbearbeitungssoftware gibt es auch schon viele Automatismen und eine KI.
> Wozu man früher noch Photoshop Kenntnisse brauchte, erledigt heute die KI (siehe Luminar 4 und Himmel austauschen).
> ...



Hängt davon ab was man fotografieren will. Bei Landschaften oder Astrofotografie ists nicht so kritisch. Menschen und Sport fotografieren und zwar in Bewegung - das ist anspruchsvoll und halt bestimmte gut gestellte Fotos von Bands, Brands usw. Genau dafür sind Fotografen ja da.
Nur müssen Fotografen heutzutage auch Videos machen können, Videobearbeitung beherrschen (inklusive Color Grading), sie müssen auch ihre eigenen Monitore kalibrieren können, Dronen fliegen ist auch angesagt. Und passende Hardware für Videoschnitt müssen sie auch haben. Natürlich auch Equipment was für Fotos irrelevant ist aber für Videos unersetzlich - Gimbals/Stabilisatoren etc. Das gehört für mich heutzutage zu einem guten Allrounder der alle Jobs übernehmen kann - von einem Musikvideo-dreh bis hin zu Konzertfotos und Cover-Fotos für die besagte Band. Davon gibt es immer mehr, komischerweise sind es aber überwiegend junge Leute. Ältere Generationen, so 40+, die haben irgendwie keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen.

Ach ja, Audio hab ich vergessen. Sie müssen sich mit Funkstrecken, Richtmikrofonen, Multitrack-Aufnahmen usw. auskennen und entsprechende Hardware auch haben


----------



## fotoman (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Hattest du in deinem Umkreis kürzlich  Hochzeiten?


Ein Kollege von mir hat vor ein paar Wochen  geheiratet und sie hatten einen Fotografen, mein Ex-Chef, der 2018  geheiratet hat, hatte auch jemanden engagiert. In beiden Fällen sind sie  nicht mit 500€ für den Fotografen ausgekommen. Der war aber m.W.n. auch jeweils am Anfang der Feier mit dabei.

 Die Hochzeiten im  Bekannten/Verwandtenkreis, bei denen ich damals fotografieren "musste",  sind schon >=16 Jahre her. Heutzutage würde ich sowas ablehnen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja,  schau dir doch die Handys und die KI an. Einfach nur auf den Knopf  drücken und das Handy macht ein schönes Portrait, sogar mit der oft  gewünschten Unschärfe.


Und wehe, es ist auch nur ein einziges  etwas komplizierteres Element im Bild. Aber Personen mit Brile positioniert man einfach korrekt, durchgängige Objekte vom Vordergrund bis zum Hintergrund verweidet man auch.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann einfach schnell auf  Instagram hochgeladen und fertig. Für den Großteil der Leute, die ich  kenne, sind genaus das bereits wunderschöne Fotos, die für sie  vollkommen ausreichen.
> Mehr wollen sie gar nicht.


Da mache ich im Sportbereich  (Nachwuchs) regelmäßig andere Erfahrungen. Selbst von Eltern die dort  eine DSLR mit geeignetem Objetkiv nutzen. Klar engagieren sie  keinen eigenen Profi, aber wenn sowieso jemand vor Ort ist sind die auch bereit, für die Bilder zu zahlen. Genau diese Bilder landen dann später auch auf Instagram oder in der Presse.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ebenso muss man den Sinn für schöne Fotos  haben


Schön liegt einzig im Auge des Betrachters. Den meisten Profifotografen nützt dieser Sinn  garnichts, wenn sie damit den Geschmack des Auftraggebers  nicht treffen.  Wenn einem Paar das Portfolio eines Hochzeitsfotografen nicht zusagt,  wird es diesen auch dann nicht buchen, wenn er günstig und im Netz  hochgelobt sein sollte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Menschen und Sport fotografieren und zwar in Bewegung


Genau das wird es nie in vergleichbarer Qualität  vom Smartphone geben. Irgendwo sind halt die technischen Grenzen, die auch keine KI ersetzen kann.

 Klar kann man für viele Anwendungsfälle einfach Standbilder aus einem 4K- oder 8K-Smartphonevideo nehmen und sich mit der "Qualität" zufrieden geben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird im Foto-Bereich nicht anders sein, die  automatisierten Funktionen bei den Kameras werden immer besser, in 10-20  Jahren wird man keinerlei Unterschied merken ob ein Profi am Werk war  oder ein Amateur mit guter Technik.


Den Unterschied gab es schon  vor 20 Jahren nicht. Weder bei den rein handwerklich arbeitenden  Fotografen noch bei den eher künstlerich tätigen. Wie sollte es auch,  einer fertigen Schrankwand sieht/merkt man auch nicht an, ob sie von  dafür bezahlten Profis oder von Heimwerker gezimmert wurde. KnowHow kann sich der Hobby-Schreiner erarbeiten und die Werkzeuge kann man kaufen.

Dann bleiben für den Profifotografen als Unterscheidungskriterium oft nur noch die eingeschränkten Zutrissmöglichkeiten zur benötigten Fotoposition.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Den Unterschied gab es schon  vor 20 Jahren nicht. Weder bei den rein handwerklich arbeitenden  Fotografen noch bei den eher künstlerich tätigen. Wie sollte es auch,  einer fertigen Schrankwand sieht/merkt man auch nicht an, ob sie von  dafür bezahlten Profis oder von Heimwerker gezimmert wurde. KnowHow kann sich der Hobby-Schreiner erarbeiten und die Werkzeuge kann man kaufen.
> 
> Dann bleiben für den Profifotografen als Unterscheidungskriterium oft nur noch die eingeschränkten Zutrissmöglichkeiten zur benötigten Fotoposition.



Vor 20 Jahren hat man noch Ahnung und etwas Übung gebraucht um vernünftige Bilder aus einer Kamera rauszuholen. War ja alles noch manuell (die ganzen anfänglichen Digitalkameras mal ausgenommen, die konnten damals nicht mithalten).
Es hat also einen Hobbyfotografen gebraucht um vernünftige Resultate zu bekommen.

Mittlerweile sind die Kameras aber so weit das sie bei Fotos auch bei absoluten Neulingen gute Ergebnisse bringen. Ich rede dabei speziell von Kameras, nicht von Smartphones. Smartphones können gute Sachen produzieren und sind manchmal das einzige was man bereit hat, aber für geplante Fotos werden die nicht eingesetzt. 

Das ist der Hauptunterschied. Früher waren nur die Leute dazu in der Lage, die Zeit und Mühe investiert haben und nicht nur einfach eine teure Kamera gekauft haben. Mittlerweile muss man nur 600-2000€ ausgeben und die Kameras machen irre gute Bilder mit passenden Presets. Ohne das man wissen muss was man da eigentlich macht.


----------



## wtfNow (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Der große Umbruch kam meiner Meinung nach mit den bezahlbaren Digitalkameras.
Ab da konnten Hans und Franz beliebig oft ausprobieren und direkt das Ergebnis sehen (ohne zig teure Filme zu kaufen), learning by doing statt Theorie (Ausbildung) studieren.
Und mit den ersten tausenden Fotos kommt dann so langsam ein Gefühl für die Bildkomposition, was die Ausbildung mehr oder weniger ersetzt, denn für das manuelle Bedienen einer Kamera muss(te) man kein Genie sein.
Daher glaube ich nicht dass ein absoluter Neuling mit einer Topaktuellen Kamera "gute" Ergebnisse erzielt, also technisch gesehen Ja aber interessante Fotos Nein. Dafür fehlt das erfahrene kreative Auge, das nimmt einem keine Kamera/KI ab.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Der große Umbruch kam meiner Meinung nach mit den bezahlbaren Digitalkameras.
> Ab da konnten Hans und Franz beliebig oft ausprobieren und direkt das Ergebnis sehen (ohne zig teure Filme zu kaufen), learning by doing statt Theorie (Ausbildung) studieren.
> Und mit den ersten tausenden Fotos kommt dann so langsam ein Gefühl für die Bildkomposition, was die Ausbildung mehr oder weniger ersetzt, denn für das manuelle Bedienen einer Kamera muss(te) man kein Genie sein.
> Daher glaube ich nicht dass ein absoluter Neuling mit einer Topaktuellen Kamera "gute" Ergebnisse erzielt, also technisch gesehen Ja aber interessante Fotos Nein. Dafür fehlt das erfahrene kreative Auge, das nimmt einem keine Kamera/KI ab.



Na das ist immer relativ, was "schön" oder "kreativ" ist. Daher ging auch vor kurzem ne Banane mit Panzertape an der Wand für glaub ich 120.000€ weg. 
Je nach dem was man filmen oder fotografieren will ist es relativ einfach.

Aktuell muss man weit mehr können als nur Fotos machen um sich vor Neulingen mit guter Ausrüstung abzuheben.

Hier ist so was ein gutes Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAjGibLgri0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, das ist massiv geschnitten und bearbeitet, aber genau das in guter, kreativer Weise muss für mich ein aktueller Fotograf können.
Inklusive Dronenaufnahmen, Audioaufnahmen, Videoschnitt und allem was dazu gehört. Man muss mit allen Werkzeugen umgehen können, das passende Format bei allen wählen, dafür sorgen das die Farbprofile usw. halbwegs übereinstimmen (ansonsten wird man hinterher richtig schwitzen beim bearbeiten) und so weiter.
Und genau so was wie im Video wollen viele Fotografen weder lernen noch einfach mal ausprobieren selbst wenn man denen die Ausrüstung stellt. Verstehe ich nicht warum, die Tools erlauben einem enorme Kreativität.
Wobei für so ein 2min Video dann n paar Tage draufgehen - Locations suchen und shooten, gutes Wetter abwarten, gutes Licht abwarten etc. Und dann noch nen halben Tag schneiden wenn das reicht.


----------



## wtfNow (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Die Banane mit Panzertape ist eine spezielle Welt für sich.

In  der Fotografie gibt es gewisse Harmoniegesetze (goldener Schnitt,  Linienführung, etc.) die erst durch probieren probieren probieren  verinnerlicht werden.
Darüber hinaus kommt noch das Gespür für  interessantes Licht, "Schwarz-Weiß sehen", Muster/Details/besondere  Momente, ... das Fotografenauge eben.

Das zu entwickeln braucht Zeit und Erfahrung, einem absoluten Neuling fehlen diese Kentnisse.
So  jemand ist mit einer aktuellen Kamera zwar in der Lage technisch  einwandfreie Fotos zu liefern, die sehen aber auch aus wie "Augenhöhe  und frontal draufhalten".
Zu Dokumentationszwecken ist er 1a geeignet, mehr nicht. Das ist aber kein Fotograf.
Fotografieren ist malen mit Licht!

Hier mal ein Link mit gewöhnlichen allgemein beliebten Bildern: Most Popular Photos / 500px
 Geschmack hin oder her aber die meisten Bilder beinhalten die oben angedeuteten Harmoniegesetze.
Das sind keine Bilder von "Fotografen" die sich gestern ihre erste Kamera gekauft haben.


Zum Video(grafen):
Bildkomposition gillt natürlich auch fürs Video. Das technische KnowHow ist dagegen wieder vergleichsweise schnell gelernt. (btw: Photoshop beherschen ist nicht einfacher)
Das  verlinkte Video lebt überwiegend von der Landschaft und vielleicht  allen Effekten die sein Schnittprogramm hergibt, nicht falsch verstehen  der versteht was er macht.
Mich würde mal interessieren was er aus  einem kleinen "langweiligen" Gebiet rausbekommt. Da trennt sich die  Spreu (Neuling) vom Weizen (Erfahrener).

Das (durch Handykauf)  zufällig gesehene Video hier hatte mein Interesse am Filmen (neu)  geweckt: YouTube
Gefilmt an einem  einzigen Strand mit einem Handy! Jedenfalls hat es am Ende dazu geführt  dass ich letzten Winter aus meinem dreiwöchigen Thailand Rucksack  Abenteuer auch einen kleinen Film gebastelt habe.
Die Arbeit hat mich  knapp zwei Monate gekostet (für ~5min, habe einen Job und andere  Hobbys) und ich sowie meine Partnerin waren mit dem Ergebnis sehr  zufrieden aber nochmal möchte ich das nicht machen.
So ein Kurzfilm  ist einfach was völlig anderes als Fotos die ich regelmäßig ausdrucke  und aufhänge oder ins Fotoalbum einklebe und mit einem Glas Wein  gemütlich durchblätter und es meine Fantasie mit einem Grinsen anregt  wie dieser Moment damals war und man sich erzählt "ach weißt du  noch..." ...

Ein Kurzfilm ist zwar eindrucksvoll gewaltig  perfektionistisch aber mir zu schnell, die Musik geht mir nach dem 10x  (erst recht wenn man selbst schneidet) auf die Nerven und außerdem nur  digital verfügbar (verschwindet mit der Zeit im Datengrab).
Ich kann verstehen warum eher weniger Fotografen Interesse am Filmen haben. Und ich muss es nicht machen, bin seit 15 Jahren reiner Hobbyfotograf


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ja klar, aber auch da macht einem die aktuelle Technik es viel viel leichter passende Motive zu finden. 
Den Rest erledigen Youtube-Guides die mittlerweile so gut sind das bezahlte Kurse teils schlechter abschneiden würden wenn man sie direkt vergleicht. 
Die verlinkten top500 Bilder verdienen diese Plätze auch, da sind richtig gute Sachen dabei.

Ist aber nicht ganz mein Interesse, wobei das teils mit meiner Arbeit zusammenhängt wo ich eben viel mit Influencern arbeite - aber im Bereich Livestreaming / Video, also das andere Ende, wo kein Instagram dranklebt (naja wird immer mehr  )
Deswegen sind die Interessen woanders. SlowMotion, Dronen-Aufnahmen, allgemein auch mal verrückte Sachen. Da kommt die Erfahrung aus der Fotografie mit, die mir mein Onkel damals noch analog mit Zenit und Leica beigebracht hat + aktuelle Technik und was aktuell alles möglich ist wenn man dies wirklich ausreizen kann - dafür muss man die Grenzen der Technik aber auch kennen. 
Wir werden uns da eh nie einig 
Ich kenne einige Videografen, die auch als Crew-Mitglieder bei Youtubern arbeiten. Die sind alle unter 30. Kein einziger erfahrener Fotograf dabei - nur wenige haben ernsthaft fotografiert, keiner von denen hat damit wirklich Geld verdient bis dahin. Keiner hatte je ein Fotostudio etc.
Die Leute denken komplett anders und sind auch bereit Sachen zu machen die normale Fotografen zum wegrennen zwingt.
z.B. mit nem E-MTB irgendwelche Berge hochkrakseln und das gerne mit 10-15KG an Videoausrüstung aufm Rücken und dann von dort auch filmen und noch mit den Ridern mithalten die ohne Gepäck unterwegs sind. Auch da hab ich bislang keinen gesehen der weit über 30 ist xD

Ist den alten Hasen wohl zu stressig, auch wenn es gutes Geld und sichere Aufträge gibt und dazu noch die Option durch die Weltgeschichte zu eiern, im Flugzeug oder am Flughafen zu pennen und sich jedes Mal Gedanken zu machen ob die Ausrüstung den Flug etc. überlebt hat xD


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen warum eher weniger Fotografen Interesse am Filmen haben. Und ich muss es nicht machen, bin seit 15 Jahren reiner Hobbyfotograf



Das kann ich auch verstehen und ich persönlich kenne keinen Fotografen, der sich selbst auch noch mit Videos beschäftigt.
Wenn man für eine Hochzeit nicht nur Bilder machen soll, sondern dann auch noch Videos, reichen 2000€ nicht mehr aus.
Dann muss man nicht nur Bilder bearbeiten, sondern auch noch Videos.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Fotograf und Videograf nicht zwingend zusammengehören.
Ein Fotograf zeichnet für mich das Bild mit Licht und hält eine Szene fest und ein Videograf hält das Geschehen in bewegten Bildern und mit Audio fest.
Der eine macht das und der andere das. Wer beides machen möchte, soll das machen, aber man sollte nicht erwarten, dass ein Fotograf automatisch auch Videos dreht.
Bei den Leuten, die sowohl Fotos, als auch Videos machen, ist beides nicht besonders toll, was mich auch nicht wundert. 

Selbst Stephan Wiesner (ein bekannter Youtube Fotograf), hat mittlerweile einen Mitarbeiter, der sich um die Videos kümmert. Ganz einfach, weil der sich damit besser auskennt. Dafür hat der keine Ahnung von Fotos.

Mich interessieren Videos absolut nicht und auch die Videobearbeitung interessiert mich Null. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust meine Festplatten mit Videos vollzuklatschen.
Somit werde ich mich nicht mit Vidoes beschäftigen.
Ich persönlich finde Videos überflüssig. Ein Video von meiner Hochzeit würde ich mir nie mehr anschauen, wohingegen die Bilder überall verteilt sind und man immer wieder einen Blick drauf wirft.
Ich kenne auch Leute, die sich hobbymäßig mit Videos beschäftigen. Zum Teil sind die gar nicht so schlecht.
Aber sie sagen selbst, dass sie das Video nur ein paar Mal schauen und dann gerät es in Vergessenheit.

Man muss auch mal ehrlich sein. Die meisten Videos (Bilder natürlich auch), die heutzutage entstehen, dienen doch nur noch dazu Likes von anderen zu bekommen.
Egal ob auf Youtube, Facebook oder Instagram. Die Videos schauen sich die Leute selbst nach ein paar Wochen nicht mehr an. 

Drohnen werde ich mir evtl. in naher Zukunft anschauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Rage, dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Drohnenverordnung ab 7/2020


----------



## cryon1c (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ja klar ist das Video kein Bild, man kann es nicht schnell anschauen, man kann es nicht ausdrucken, man muss sich damit länger beschäftigen, das Video ist auch oft "veraltet" (je nach dem was der Inhalt war, bei PC Hardware - sind hier ja nun mal bei PCGH - oft innerhalb von Monaten ist es schon veraltet, falsch oder schlicht uninteressant). 
Aber Videos sind DAS Medium was die Jugend konsumiert. Bilder interessieren sie außerhalb von Instagram nicht und bei Instagram interessieren sie sich für die Bilder einige Sekunden lang - liken, weiterscrollen. 

Glaub mir wir hätten das als Jugendliche genau so gemacht, aber bei uns war es unmöglich unterwegs Bilder oder Videos vernünftig zu betrachtet, ging halt nicht. Und Videos waren auch zu schwer für die damaligen Internetleitungen was sie effektiv an ihrer Verbreitung behinderte, mehr als teure Kameras usw.

Und mittlerweile gehen die Leute gleich zu dem Video-Format über und überlassen die Instagram Fotos einer Mischung aus Smartphone-Filtern und Profi-Shootings die halt ab und an gemacht werden, oft am selben Ort&Tag wo ein Videodreh passiert.

Es ist auch ein ganz anderer Ansatz was die Monetarisierung von dem besagten Produkt angeht. Im Foto kann man einige Produkte platzieren aber das wars auch. Das Produkt ist da, ohne Kontext - oder halt mit, dann ist das ein reines Werbefoto. 
Im Video lässt sich alles viel kreativer einbinden und auf mehrere Arten. Von versteckter Produktplatzierung im Hintergrund bis hin zu Integration usw. ohne das Video kaputt zu machen. 
Und viele Fotografen die z.B. mit Cosplayern arbeiten sind längst auf Videodreh umgestiegen, Fotos reichen da nicht mehr. 
Es ist noch eine Seltenheit die nicht in den Massen angekommen ist, aber die nächsten Jahre werden da noch massiv zulegen. 
Ich hoffe die Fotografen ziehen mit.

Und die Drohnenverordnung ist relativ. In vielen Ländern wird das anders gesehen, die EU-weite Verordnung ist Quatsch so wie sie gestaltet ist.

Sie werden effektiv den Einsatz aller Drohnen die eine DSLR tragen können und so das Abfluggewicht von 4kg überschreiten in Städten verhindern. 
Also sind alle vernünftigen Aufnahmen aus der Luft hier Geschichte, wenn die eingebauten Kameras der DJI-Modelle nicht ausreichen. 
Viele werden auch schwarz fliegen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Gute Luftaufnahmen wird es schon noch geben, ist aber einfach ein Thema das man nicht mehr ebenso machen kann.

Die EU weite Verordnung bereitet eben den Einsatz von Drohnen im komerziellen Bereich vor. Der Luftraum wird wohl in den nächsten Jahren sehr eng, wobei ich persönlich hoffe, dass das ganze auf möglichst viel Widerstand der Bevölkerung trifft.
Ich will jedenfalls kein 20 Paketdrohnen am Tag über mein Haus fliegen haben.

Und das Thema Bilder ist durchaus auch so gefragt, dass es überleben wird, aber sicherlich wird es an Bedeutung, vor allem im Internet, verlieren.
Wobei mich der Trend zu alles in Videos zu machen, an kotzt, einiges lese ich lieber, anderes reicht mir als Bild, vor allem weil z.B. ein Diagramm als Bild keine andere Information enthält als ein Video 
Leider zeigt dieser Trend, dass die Welt sich noch schneller und noch schneller drehen soll, obwohl einige eher mal langsamer brauchen würden.

Für mich ist Bilder machen definitiv ein "slow down" und für die Entspannung ein sehr gutes Mittel. Vielleicht ist das auch für viele andere Fotografen so?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Naja die Drohnen werden aktuell nur für Videoaufnahmen benutzt. Es gibt keine anderen Einsatzgebiete für diese.
Der Luftraum in diesem Bereich ist aktuell noch leer und komplett unbenutzt und die Verordnung verhindert effektiv den Einsatz aller brauchbarer Drohnen.. Und das Ding soll EU-weit gehen, also auch in irgendwelchen Bergen wo kein Schwein ist - aber wo gerne gefilmt wird. Da hat wer nicht nachgedacht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Sorry, aber mit verlaub, das ist dummes Zeug.
Schon mal ne Mavic 2 Pro in aktion gesehen und was da raus kommt?

Und im professionellen Bereich sind die Inspire auch gut. Eine Drohne mit nicht integrierter Cam ist eine enorme Herausforderung für den Piloten, das geht so wie so nur mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen, und dann ist es einfach nur Bürokratie, das nutzen zu können.

Und wenn man guckt, was DJI mit einer 249g Drohne an stellt, ist meine 700g Drohne eigentlich schon n fall für die Mülltonne.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit verlaub, das ist dummes Zeug.
> Schon mal ne Mavic 2 Pro in aktion gesehen und was da raus kommt?
> 
> Und im professionellen Bereich sind die Inspire auch gut. Eine Drohne mit nicht integrierter Cam ist eine enorme Herausforderung für den Piloten, das geht so wie so nur mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen, und dann ist es einfach nur Bürokratie, das nutzen zu können.
> ...



Ja und? Die großen Drohnen haben ihre Einsatzgebiete.
Dazu ist es jetzt praktisch unmöglich die vernünftigen Drohnen in Menschenmassen einsetzen zu können. 
Ich kenne zwar nur einen der hier die Schwergewichte fliegt, er nutzt aktuell die Matrice 600. Max Abhebegewicht 15.1kg bei dem Ding.
Denkste der ist über die Verordnung glücklich?
So wie es aussieht wird der sich für 99% der Einsätze eine Sondergenehmigung holen müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Sorry, aber Sicherheit geht nunmal vor, und das sehe ich auch als richtig an.
In den Bergen ist das Thema Menschen wohl kaum relevant.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Sicherheit geht nunmal vor, und das sehe ich auch als richtig an.
> In den Bergen ist das Thema Menschen wohl kaum relevant.



Ja als ob ein Drohnenpilot jemanden verletzen will und seine Ausrüstung schrotten will die teils sehr teuer ausfällt. 
Ich kann auf jeden Fall sagen das die Verordnung überwiegend für die westlichen Teile von der EU gedacht wurde. Im Osten wie z.B. in Bulgarien wirds kein Schwein jucken, die kämen nie auf die Idee das zu verbieten.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Das Problem und warum es diese Verordnungen gibt, sind die dummen Menschen, die sich einfach mal eben eine Drohne holen und die meine, dass sie da jetzt mal über Flughäfen oder bei ihrem Nachbarn vorbeifliegen müssten.

Die, die es ernsthaft betrieben haben oder betreiben wollen, trifft es dadurch natürlich am meisten. Das ist so wie bei allen neuen Geräten.
Erst ist alles erlaubt und einige Idioten müssen es wieder übertreiben, bis es etliche Regeln und Verbote gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das Problem und warum es diese Verordnungen gibt, sind die dummen Menschen, die sich einfach mal eben eine Drohne holen und die meine, dass sie da jetzt mal über Flughäfen oder bei ihrem Nachbarn vorbeifliegen müssten.
> 
> Die, die es ernsthaft betrieben haben oder betreiben wollen, trifft es dadurch natürlich am meisten. Das ist so wie bei allen neuen Geräten.
> Erst ist alles erlaubt und einige Idioten müssen es wieder übertreiben, bis es etliche Regeln und Verbote gibt.



Naja die Regeln sollten auch Sinn machen. Einfach alles verbieten weil es ja gefährlich sein könnte ist keine Lösung, sonst müsste man Messer verbieten und Badewannen weil sich damit Leute verletzen xD
Und die Tatsache das es EU-weit ist und nicht von den Ländern entschieden wird, ist auch nicht hilfreich. 
An einigen Orten würden die lokalen Politiker wohl gerne Ausnahmen dafür machen, gibt Touristenorte wo Drohnen jeden Tag von sehr vielen Leuten eingesetzt werden. Genau so wie Bildrechte, sie verhindern effektiv die Straßenfotografie oder das drehen in diversen Lokalen. Was gut gemeint ist, ist oft grottenschlecht umgesetzt und verhindert einiges.

Ich werde wohl mit dem Mist arbeiten müssen.

Interessant wäre es auch wie die das EU-weit lösen sollen wenn ich als Tourist halt im anderen EU-Land rumfliegen will - soll ich da etwa noch den Papierkram aus Deutschland mitnehmen und den bestenfalls übersetzt und beglaubigt rumschleppen oder wat?

Könnte schon wieder in die Tastatur beißen bei so viel Unfug wie hier produziert wird


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau so wie Bildrechte, sie verhindern effektiv die Straßenfotografie oder das drehen in diversen Lokalen. Was gut gemeint ist, ist oft grottenschlecht umgesetzt und verhindert einiges.
> 
> Ich werde wohl mit dem Mist arbeiten



Straßenfotografie hätte ich gerne mal ausprobiert. Aber ich habe keine Lust zu jedem, der da sichtbar wäre, hinzulaufen und sie zu bitten eine Erklärung zu unterschreiben.

Ebenso interessiert mich die Drohnenfotografie. Aber wenn ich da wie ein Verbrecher behandelt werde, weiß ich nicht ob ich darauf Lust habe.

Tja, immer mehr Verbote Regeln etc. die einfach schwachsinnig sind. Die DSGVO war der Anfang. Guter Grundgedanke aber richtig schlecht durchdacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ja, so etwa 3 Lichtjahre über das eigentliche Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## Taitan (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also Hochzeitsfotos gab es schon immer und es ist schön, wenn man in der Zukunft die Fotos noch einmal anschaut oder seinen Kindern zeigt.
> Ich wüsste nicht, was da ein Zeitgeistphänomen sein sollte.
> Meine Großeltern hatten auch schon Hochzeitsfotos.



Ja, da hab ich mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt. Klar gibt es Hochzeitsfotos von den Großeltern. Aber gibt / gab es auch ganze Hochzeitsreportagen wie heutzutage? Scheinbar geht das Hochzeitswochenende ohne Fotografenbegleitung (besser: zwei) nicht mehr.


----------



## fotoman (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



Taitan schrieb:


> Aber gibt / gab es auch ganze Hochzeitsreportagen wie heutzutage? Scheinbar geht das Hochzeitswochenende ohne Fotografenbegleitung (besser: zwei) nicht mehr.


Ist halt wie mit sehr vielem, es artet immer mehr aus. Früher hat es oft genügt, wenn ein Verwandter/Bekannter des Brautpaars während der gesamten Hochzeit (Standesamt, Kirche und Feier) ein paar Rollen Filmmaterial verknipst hat. Damals gab es bei Weitem auch nicht so viele Paare in der gesellschaftlichen Mittelschicht, die inflationsbereinigt mind. den 3-6 fachen Netto-Monatslohn (heutzutage >= 10k €) für ihre Hochzeit (ohne Hochzeitsreise) ausgegeben haben.

Dazu kommt dann der hier schon genannte Drang zur Selbstdarstellung in den (a)sozialen Medien.

Bei den Drohnen bin ich heilfroh wenn die Dinger über öffentlichem Gelände ohne Sondergenehmigung am Boden bleiben müssen.

Mir reichen da schon solche Meldungen neben dem Wissen, dass Technik immer kaputt gehen kann, um sowas nur in Ausnahmefällen über mir herum fliegen zu haben.
Marcel Hirscher fast von Drohne getroffen: Wie konnte das passieren? - SPIEGEL ONLINE 
Man muss nicht jeden Raum für freizeitaktivitäten nutzen, den es gibt. Wer es wirklich beruflich benötigt, bekommt dafür wohl genauso eine Ausanahmegenehmigung wie für einen Hubschraubereinsatz (ja, die Dinger fliegen auch in den Bergen, und zwar dank unfähiger Touristen das ganze Jahr).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau so wie Bildrechte, sie verhindern effektiv  die Straßenfotografie oder das drehen in diversen Lokalen. Was gut  gemeint ist, ist oft grottenschlecht umgesetzt und verhindert  einiges.


Weil sich mind. 90% der Deppen (und auch der  angeblich ernsthaften Fotografen) nicht an die alten Gesetze gehalten  haben, muss man es halt verschärfen. Das ist in anderen Bereichen des täglichen Lebens auch nicht anders. Gäbe es nur vorausschauende Autofahrer, bräuchte es mind. 80% der Beschränkungen nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es auch wie die das EU-weit  lösen sollen wenn ich als Tourist halt im anderen EU-Land rumfliegen  will - soll ich da etwa noch den Papierkram aus Deutschland mitnehmen  und den bestenfalls übersetzt und beglaubigt rumschleppen oder  wat?


Man hat sich nunmal an die Regeln im Gastland zu halten,  genauso wie das für die Touristen bei uns gilt. Entweder, es wird ein EU-weit einheitliches Dokument dafür eingeführt (wie jetzt der Zwangsumtausch beim Führerschein) , oder Du musst halt eine passende Bewilligung in der Sprache des Gastlandes mitführen.

Und sie froh,  wenn Du dann nicht auch noch von Deinem Arbeitgeber dorthin zum Filmen geschickt  wurdest und er vergessen hat, die A1-Bescheinigung rechtzeitig zu  beantragen. Ob dann im Westen Frankreichs der Antrag für die A1-Bescheinigung in rein deutscher Sprache ausreicht, würde ich lieber  nicht testen wollen. Also wird man wohl eine französiche Übersetzung oder einen EU-Weit verständlichen Antrag mitführen müssen.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Viel Text.


Dem kann ich mich nur zu 100% anschließen!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei den Drohnen bin ich heilfroh wenn die Dinger über öffentlichem Gelände ohne Sondergenehmigung am Boden bleiben müssen.
> 
> ...



Das halte ich für nonsense, denn, du vergisst, wozu die Regelung eigentlich dienen soll. Automatisierte Drohnen für Lieferungen in die bisher für Hobbydrohnen genutzte Luftbereiche zu bringen. Da wäre ein Defekt einer Drohne uber 2kg wohl deutlich fataler als ne 700-1000g Fotodrohne.

Außerdem ist in der bisherigen Regelung eigentlich schon sehr viel geregelt und die neue regelt es noch stärker, allerdings eben nicht mit generellen verboten.


Die Nutzung dieser Technik erfordert natürlich eine Kenntnis von Rechtsrahmen, Flugtechnik und auch ein gewisses Maß an Vernunft bzgl. Umgang mit Mitmenschen.
Leider ist vor allem letzteres ein echtes Problem.

Und ganz nebenbei, jedes Gelände, das nicht befriedet ist, würde in diesem Rahmen öffentlich sein, also dürften Drohnen nirgendwo mehr starten.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei, jedes Gelände, das nicht befriedet ist, würde in diesem Rahmen öffentlich sein, also dürften Drohnen nirgendwo mehr starten.


OEffentlicher Raum – Wikipedia
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Ja, und? Damit wäre auch ein Feld öffentlicher raum, sofern es von öffentlichen Trägern verpachtet wird. Sprich, kein Flug mehr möglich.
Davon ab fallen darunter auch Landschaftsschutzgebiete (diese dürfen, je nach Satzung beflogen werden) und Naturschutzgebiete (diese sind heute schon tabu!).


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Sorry, ich hatte zu schnell auf absenden gedrückt. Und keine Zeit gehabt das zu korrigieren. 
Wichtig erscheint mir folgender Passus :
"Im Allgemeinen fallen öffentliche Verkehrsflächen für Fußgänger, Fahrrad- und Kraftfahrzeugverkehr, aber auch Parkanlagen und Platzanlagen darunter."
Das da nicht jeder seine Drohne starten darf, sollte logisch sein. Aber ein generelles Startverbot gibt es dort auch nicht. Man kann sich ja eine Sondergenehmigung besorgen. Und wenn dann etwas schief läuft, hat man schon mal Namen und Adresse vom Schuldigen. 😃
Gruß, Fly


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



FlyKilla schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte zu schnell auf absenden gedrückt. Und keine Zeit gehabt das zu korrigieren.
> Wichtig erscheint mir folgender Passus :
> "Im Allgemeinen fallen öffentliche Verkehrsflächen für Fußgänger, Fahrrad- und Kraftfahrzeugverkehr, aber auch Parkanlagen und Platzanlagen darunter."
> Das da nicht jeder seine Drohne starten darf, sollte logisch sein. Aber ein generelles Startverbot gibt es dort auch nicht. Man kann sich ja eine Sondergenehmigung besorgen. Und wenn dann etwas schief läuft, hat man schon mal Namen und Adresse vom Schuldigen.
> Gruß, Fly



Ja ne is klar. Da sind auch Touristen die auch fliegen wollen (und aus Ländern kommen die nicht komplett hirnverbrannte Gesetze haben). 
Da sind auch Leute die gerne in der Stadt filmen wollen mit Drohnen. 
Man verhindert damit effektiv jegliche kreative Arbeit in dem Umfeld, wenn man sich erst ne Genehmigung besorgen muss.

So was kann man nicht vernünftig mit allen Genehmigungen filmen, weil man sie sowieso nicht bekommt. Die filmen Guerilla-style, gehen und machen es einfach. Inklusive Drohnen. Und das machen die verdammt gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jk7rliZpuSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum sollte man geile und kreative Stunts usw. verbieten? Sie leben davon das es nicht gestellt ist sondern das Passanten dazu gehören, das nicht alles 100% gescripted ist... Aber unsere Regierung weiß es mal wieder besser.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Ist halt wie mit sehr vielem, es artet immer mehr aus. Früher hat es oft genügt, wenn ein Verwandter/Bekannter des Brautpaars während der gesamten Hochzeit (Standesamt, Kirche und Feier) ein paar Rollen Filmmaterial verknipst hat. Damals gab es bei Weitem auch nicht so viele Paare in der gesellschaftlichen Mittelschicht, die inflationsbereinigt mind. den 3-6 fachen Netto-Monatslohn (heutzutage >= 10k €) für ihre Hochzeit (ohne Hochzeitsreise) ausgegeben haben.
> 
> Dazu kommt dann der hier schon genannte Drang zur Selbstdarstellung in den (a)sozialen Medien.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Gesellschaft ein riesiges Problem mit Narzissmus hat.
Die übertriebene Selbstdarstellung wurde damals von den Großen und Mächtigen praktiziert, welche quasi alle narzisstische Persönlichkeiten aufwiesen. Früher Portraits, Büsten und Skulpturen, heute Selfies.
Heutzutage wird dieser Narzissmus jedoch runter gespielt und als "normal" betrachtet.
Viele wollen das nicht hören, aber wenn eine tiefgreifende Persönlichkeitsstörung so präsent wird und nicht als ein Problem gesehen wird, haben wir ein verdammt großes Problem.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Gesellschaft ein riesiges Problem mit Narzissmus hat.
> Die übertriebene Selbstdarstellung wurde damals von den Großen und Mächtigen praktiziert, welche quasi alle narzisstische Persönlichkeiten aufwiesen. Früher Portraits, Büsten und Skulpturen, heute Selfies.
> Heutzutage wird dieser Narzissmus jedoch runter gespielt und als "normal" betrachtet.
> Viele wollen das nicht hören, aber wenn eine tiefgreifende Persönlichkeitsstörung so präsent wird und nicht als ein Problem gesehen wird, haben wir ein verdammt großes Problem.



Viele brauchen die Aufmerksamkeit und Likes, weil sie ein geringes Selbstwertgefühl haben. Sie brauchen für alles und von möglichst vielen Leuten eine Bestätigung, dass das toll ist.
Durch Likes fühlen sie sich toll. Ein Narzist fühlt sich von Haus aus toll und gibt nichts auf andere Meinungen.
Wenige sind sicherlich auch narzistisch veranlagt.

Was das mit Hochzeitsfotografie zu tun hat, verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht.
Meine Eltern hatten auch einen Hochzeitsfotografen und da gab es kein Social Media. Die Bilder sind einfach in einem Album oder hängen an der Wand.
Und genau darum geht es bei Hochzeitsfotos auch.
Viele derer, die ich schon fotografiert habe, posten die Bilder gar nicht online bzw. 2-3 Bilder. Es geht bei einer Hochzeit also nicht darum, es überall zur Schau zur stellen (sicherlich gibt es da auch welche, aber das sind eher wenige).
Auch ich habe damals von meiner Hochzeit Fotos von einer Fotografin machen lassen. Von den Fotos ist keines in Social Media gelandet, denn das geht auch niemanden was an.
Aber sie hängen hier an der Wand und sind auch in einem Album als schöne Erinnerung.
Einige Bilder werden auch an die Verwandschaft gegeben.

Ich kenne auch niemanden, dem der Hobbyknipser von nebenan jemals gereicht hätte.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein wichtiges Ereignis von einem Hobbyknipser fotografieren lassen, den er kannte.
Jetzt im Nachhinein findet er die Bilder schrecklich (falsch belichtet, unscharf...) und wünscht sich, einen Fotografen angagiert zu haben.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r coole Bilder?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Viele brauchen die Aufmerksamkeit und Likes, weil sie ein geringes Selbstwertgefühl haben. Sie brauchen für alles und von möglichst vielen Leuten eine Bestätigung, dass das toll ist.
> Durch Likes fühlen sie sich toll. Ein Narzist fühlt sich von Haus aus toll und gibt nichts auf andere Meinungen.
> Wenige sind sicherlich auch narzistisch veranlagt.


Ein Narzisst benötigt regelmäßig Bestätigung von außen, bzw. führt diese bewusst (durch Manipulation) herbei oder erschleicht sich diese, nutzt andere aus diese zu bekommen.

Aber ja, geringes Selbstwertgefühl ist natürlich das andere extrem.




Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was das mit Hochzeitsfotografie zu tun hat, verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht.
> Meine Eltern hatten auch einen Hochzeitsfotografen und da gab es kein Social Media. Die Bilder sind einfach in einem Album oder hängen an der Wand.
> Und genau darum geht es bei Hochzeitsfotos auch.
> Viele derer, die ich schon fotografiert habe, posten die Bilder gar nicht online bzw. 2-3 Bilder. Es geht bei einer Hochzeit also nicht darum, es überall zur Schau zur stellen (sicherlich gibt es da auch welche, aber das sind eher wenige).
> ...



Erstmal nichts. Das war eher auf die genannte Fotodokumentation, die der Selbstdarstellung dient, bezogen.


Aber ich bin leise, da OT.


----------



## JackA (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum sollte man geile und kreative Stunts usw. verbieten? Sie leben davon das es nicht gestellt ist sondern das Passanten dazu gehören, das nicht alles 100% gescripted ist... Aber unsere Regierung weiß es mal wieder besser.


War das eigentlich eine abgesperrte Strecke, wo die gefilmt haben? sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so aus und sowas gehört eigentlich strickt verboten. Extreme Gefährdung von Passanten und Sachbeschädigungen von Privateigentum am laufenden Band (die Szenen, die fürs Video raus geschnitten wurden, wo mal in nen Auto gecrasht wird, werden natürlich nicht gezeigt).
Es läuft nicht immer so perfekt und knapp ab, wie im Video zusammen geschnitten wurde, aber melden sie sich bei den Eigentümern, dass sie Sachbeschädigung betrieben haben? Ich vermute nicht.
Was mir schon Radfahrer ins parkende Auto gefahren und einfach weggefahren sind. Das sind tausende von Euro Schaden für mich! und der lacht sich ins Fäustchen, weil er krasse Likes für sein Poser-Video bekommt, wenn es z.B. einer solcher Irren Radfahrern war...
Für mich unverständlich, obwohl Ich früher gerne Kranked und New World Disorder geguckt habe, aber da fuhren sie im Gelände.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> War das eigentlich eine abgesperrte Strecke, wo die gefilmt haben? sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht so aus und sowas gehört eigentlich strickt verboten. Extreme Gefährdung von Passanten und Sachbeschädigungen von Privateigentum am laufenden Band (die Szenen, die fürs Video raus geschnitten wurden, wo mal in nen Auto gecrasht wird, werden natürlich nicht gezeigt).
> Es läuft nicht immer so perfekt und knapp ab, wie im Video zusammen geschnitten wurde, aber melden sie sich bei den Eigentümern, dass sie Sachbeschädigung betrieben haben? Ich vermute nicht.
> Was mir schon Radfahrer ins parkende Auto gefahren und einfach weggefahren sind. Das sind tausende von Euro Schaden für mich! und der lacht sich ins Fäustchen, weil er krasse Likes für sein Poser-Video bekommt, wenn es z.B. einer solcher Irren Radfahrern war...
> Für mich unverständlich, obwohl Ich früher gerne Kranked und New World Disorder geguckt habe, aber da fuhren sie im Gelände.



Oft sind die Strecken abgesperrt (man sieht in den Videos auch Security oder Polizei ab und an, obwohl die wirklich gut darin sind diese nicht zu filmen). Und glaub mir Fabio ist sehr gut versichert, wer für Red Bull fährt dem mangelt es nicht daran. 
Mir geht es hier auch nicht um den Fakt das er Vollgas in der Stadt gibt, sondern wie es gefilmt wird. Ausnahmegenehmigungen für 20-30 Spots in der ganzen Stadt holen? Da kannste n Jahr drauf warten...
Und was ist mit den Leuten im Video, alle dazu verdonnern das sie schriftlich was abgeben das sie jetzt einverstanden damit sind oder wie? Unmöglich.
Street ist Street, da sollte es auch entsprechende Regeln geben das man Straßenfotografie und Videos ordentlich machen kann.
Wir haben dazu auch noch Livestreamer - wo es gerade mal 5-10 Sekunden dauert bis das im Netz zu sehen ist. Und die Leute sollten endlich hier vernünftig arbeiten können ohne das man sie mit Papierkrieg und sinnlosen Gesetzen überzieht.


----------



## JackA (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

-Doppelpost-


----------



## JackA (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Also Ich meine meinen Beitrag eher allgemein, da es ja viele Nachahmer gibt, die nicht gut versichert sind. Wenn es eine abgesperrte Strecke ist und für Sachschäden aufgekommen wird, spricht ja kaum was dagegen.
Beim Thema Street gibt es noch viele Grauzonen und solange man keine Person aus dem Publikum direkt in seinem Material hat (z.B. Gesichtsausdruck oder Reaktion), die kein Einverständnis gegeben hat, sehe Ich das unkritisch, wobei das dann bei Klagenden immer ein Gericht entscheidet (und manche Leute klagen gerne, wenn sie Geld abschöpfen können).


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Street ist halt auch street portrait gemeint, wo die Person im Vordergrund steht. 
Dort kann man nicht jedem hinterherlaufen und fragen ob man sie knipsen darf, da verpasst man alle Momente und Street lebt von der authentischen, ungestörten Art diese zu fotografieren (deswegen rennen Street-Fotografen auch mit minimaler Ausrüstung durch die Gegend und bevorzugen kleine, kaum sichtbare Kameras).

Fabio Wibmer und sein Team sind irre gut, sie fragen aber oft nicht nach ob man an bestimmten Locations filmen darf oder ob man sie betreten (bzw mit dem Mountainbike befahren) darf.
Öffentliche Plätze werden abgesperrt (manchmal), Passanten werden gewarnt, mehr ist da nicht nötig. Und die rennen oft vor der Security vor Ort weg xD
Kreativität ist hier leider nicht willkommen und die bekloppten Gesetze verhindern diese oder zwingen die Leute dazu diese zu brechen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Sorry, abwr, wenn Sachbeschädigung dazu gehört, ist aus meiner Sicht die Anmeldung auch wichtig, ich würde in so nem Fall mein Eigentum auch lieber aus der Gefahrenzone entfernen, als auf die Versicherung zu vertrauen, die die mir beispielsweise nen Schaden an meinem Oldtimer nur bedingt ersetzen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, abwr, wenn Sachbeschädigung dazu gehört, ist aus meiner Sicht die Anmeldung auch wichtig, ich würde in so nem Fall mein Eigentum auch lieber aus der Gefahrenzone entfernen, als auf die Versicherung zu vertrauen, die die mir beispielsweise nen Schaden an meinem Oldtimer nur bedingt ersetzen kann.



Sachbeschädigung gehört nicht dazu. Sachbeschädigung kann immer passieren wenn man etwas tut, aber keiner will da jemandem was kaputtmachen und sich dann streiten, wozu auch? So was hilft nicht beim Videos machen z.B. - es frisst nur Zeit und Geld. 
Es geht aber auch um alles was man macht, auch Leute direkt ansprechen und filmen ist nicht wenn sie nicht zustimmen, wie willste da auf der Straße vernünftig was machen? Vieles wird durch die Gesetze hier unmöglich. Und nun wird man in der Stadt nicht via Drohnen filmen können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Du darfst in der Stadt sowieso nicht einfach mit der Drohne filmen, und das hat noch nicht mal mit DSGVO zu tun.

Du bist dabei jedenfalls entweder zu nah an der Privatsphäre von Menschen unterwegs oder zu nah an öffentlichen Bereichen, die keine Ungenehmigten Flüge erlauben.
Das ist also zum größten Teil nicht neu.

Und ganz ehrlich, das verstehe ich auch nicht als kreative Freiheit, da mit Drohnen in Städten zu fliegen, am besten noch so tief, dass es jeder Sicherheitsvorgabe für Drohnen vom Hersteller widerspricht.
Sorry, aber eine Kameradrohne ist ein Luftfahrzeug und unterliegt aus gutem Grund dem LuftG.

Bei solchen Nutzern verstehe ich auch, warum eben neue Systeme komplett Geofencing-Zwang bekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Beim Thema Street gibt es noch viele Grauzonen und solange man keine Person aus dem Publikum direkt in seinem Material hat (z.B. Gesichtsausdruck oder Reaktion), die kein Einverständnis gegeben hat, sehe Ich das unkritisch, wobei das dann bei Klagenden immer ein Gericht entscheidet (und manche Leute klagen gerne, wenn sie Geld abschöpfen können).



Sobald man eine Person in irgendeiner Weise erkennen kann, ist es verboten bzw. du brauchst die Einwilligung der Person.
Grauzonen gibt es da eigentlich überhaupt keine.
Wenn du das Bild nur für dich nutzt, ist es natürlich egal, sobald du es aber veröffentlichst, brauchst du die Einwilligung der erkennbaren Personen.

Ich habe mich damals in das Thema eingelesen und wusste dann, dass ich nie Street Photography ausprobieren möchte, weil man immer absolut angreifbar ist.
Selbst wenn du die Einwilligung einer Person hast, kann die Person diese Einwilligung auch noch Monate danach widerrufen, dann müsstest du das Bild entfernen.
Street Photography macht nur in einem Land Sinn, in dem die Gesetze anders sind. Oder du musst immer Einwilligungen mit dir herumtragen und musst hoffen, dass die Leute das unterschreiben.
Wenn mich einer mitten auf der Straße bitten würde, einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben, würde ich auch nicht einfach unterschreiben.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du darfst in der Stadt sowieso nicht einfach mit der Drohne filmen, und das hat noch nicht mal mit DSGVO zu tun.
> 
> Du bist dabei jedenfalls entweder zu nah an der Privatsphäre von Menschen unterwegs oder zu nah an öffentlichen Bereichen, die keine Ungenehmigten Flüge erlauben.
> Das ist also zum größten Teil nicht neu.
> ...



Fahrzeuge in der Stadt filmen - entweder du rammelst mit einem Fahrzeug hinterher und filmst von dem aus oder du nimmst ne Drohne. Was ist wohl einfacher?
Dabei muss das nicht mal ein Auto sein was man filmt, reicht ja schon wenn man nem Radfahrer folgen will.
Viel Spaß dabei, die Drohne ist viel flexibler.

Und natürlich filmt man damit in der Stadt. Wie willste sonst Luftaufnahmen der Stadt bekommen? Helikopter mieten der dich locker 400-500€ für 30min kostet - nur im Flug allein, ohne weitere Kosten?
Wie willste z.B. Shots machen wo man vom Balkon aus startet und sich entfernt? Das kannste mit nem Heli nicht machen weil da alles wegfliegt inklusive der Klamotten bei der Person die man filmt. Sehr sehr viele Sachen sind NUR mit Drohnen machbar, andere sind mit Drohnen 10x einfacher und billiger realisierbar, weil Zeit auch Geld ist. 
Und ich will nicht für jeden Furz, für jeden Einsatzort eine Genehmigung holen. Das ist purer Irrsinn und endet im endlosen Papierkrieg wo man für 1h Flugzeit an 3 Orten erstmal 9 Monate mit dem Papierkram beschäftigt ist. 

Nahe am Flughafen versteht man, da geht es um die Sicherheit, da hat keine Drohne was zu suchen. Nahe an Militärobjekten auch. Aber mitten in der Stadt wo nicht mal der Lärm wen stört - who cares? Auch die dicken 6motorigen Monster sollten da problemlos fliegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Wenn es nicht ohne Genehmigung geht und du das nicht willst, gar nicht. Punkt.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht ohne Genehmigung geht und du das nicht willst, gar nicht. Punkt.



Ja damit bringen sie die Foto&Videokultur an belebten Orten komplett um. Weil das keiner machen wird, kreative Angelegenheiten ist rausgehen und Kamera auspacken, nicht vorher noch drölftausend Monate vorher anfragen und am zugewiesenen Tag dann Regen haben. Ist nicht. 

Sie treiben damit die Leute in die Grauzone bzw illegale Aktivitäten weil die kein Hirn haben um eine Lösung zu schaffen die für die Leute die damit arbeiten sollen auch eine vernünftige Möglichkeit gibt dies legal zu tun, wann sie wollen und wie sie wollen.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Rwk (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Mach es doch einfach und lass dich nicht erwischen. 

Mir wäre es auch nicht so recht, wenn jeder zu jeder Zeit und überall seine Drohne auspackt und einen Flug startet.
Woher soll ich wissen, ob derjenige die Steuerung auch wirklich beherrscht und mir das Teil nicht auf den Kopf kracht?
Man braucht ja keine Lizenz oder sonstwas, um eine Drohne zu kaufen - jeder kann eine kaufen.
Imo fängt das Problem schon da an...vom ganzen Spionagekram mal abgesehen.
Und die Qualität und Verlässlichkeit von den Produkten ist sehr stark schwankend...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VT58p1YmZkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Nutzung solcher Geräte kann von mir aus gerne professionellen Filmemachern und beauftragten Fotografen überlassen werden. Das ist doch kein Spielzeug zur freien künstlerischen Entfaltung!?


----------



## cryon1c (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Klar ist das ein Spielzeug. Selbst die Racing-Drohnen sind Spielzeuge, fliegen aber teils über 170 Meilen pro Stunde. 
Genau so wie Feuerwerk an Silvester keinerlei Kontrolle unterliegt, der Benutzer ist selbst dafür verantwortlich wie er das einsetzt.

Alles totregulieren ist der falsche Weg. 

Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Sachen die man so kaufen kann sind Drohnen harmlos. Auch bei einem direkten Treffer passiert einem nicht viel, die Propeller brechen super einfach weg und wenn man das Teil nicht gerade ins Auge bekommt hat man keine ernsthaften Verletzungen zu befurchten. Deswegen sehe ich das Thema ganz anders.
Ich will halt hier auch in Ruhe und legal fliegen und filmen können ohne das mir irgendjemand deswegen auf den Sack geht. Ist aber unmöglich. 

Die Produkte sind übrigens sehr gut und robust. Die meisten Abstürze verursachen die Piloten von den Dingern, sie sind nicht so einfach zu fliegen xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Und da liegst du völlig daneben, ne 120g Drohne mag so reagieren, ne 902g Mavic 2 macht mächtig was am Kopf, an der Hand,...
Darum sind ja die 249g Drohnen auch bei weitem weniger reguliert.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*

Wie viele Seiten wollt ihr noch darüber diskutieren 

Wer mit den Dingern in unerlaubten Bereichen herumfliegt, muss eben mit Strafen rechnen. Jeder, der sie nutzt, wie es erlaubt ist, hat nichts zu befürchten.

Sollte ich mich wirklich jemals damit auseinandersetzen, dann würde ich mir die DJI Mavic Mini holen, denn die reicht für Bilder und normale Aufnahmen aus und für das Gewicht gibt es weniger Regulierungen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (7. August 2020)

Hab jetzt auch endlich eine Spiegelreflex, eine Pentax K-5II mit ein paar Objektiven – schon ein bisschen älteres Modell, aber ich muss ja auch erstmal ein wenig üben. 

Gruß,
Phil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedbone (7. August 2020)

Ich hab nur ein Canon 250D Kit , reicht aber für so ziemlich alles was ich so brauche


----------



## bulli007 (21. Januar 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> *AW: Digitalkameras der Community: Welche Foto-Ausrüstung für coole Bilder?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So viel geballte Unwissenheit auf einmal!
Guckst du:
Deutschen Luftverkehrs-Ordnung (LuftVO) §21b Abschnitt (7) 
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und schon gar nicht aufdrücke wie "who cares".
Abgesehen davon habe ich so ein "6motorigen Monster" und eines darfst du glauben, die kleinen werden als Spielzeug wahrgenommen, die Großen hingegen werden genau beobachtet, sei es wegen Interesse oder Angst beobachtet zu werden und damit fliegst du sicher nicht über Fremde Grundstücke oder an fremde Fenster vorbei ohne ärger zu riskieren.
Menschen wie du, die sich die Welt ala Pipi zurecht wünschen wollen, sind der Grund warum in DE alles über reguliert wird, selbst da wo der Verstand eigentlich begrenzen sollte.


----------



## VeriteGolem (9. Juni 2021)

Hatte letztens erst die Polente da. Der Nachbarsdödel meinte mal wieder über mein Grundstück fliegen zu müssen und verharrte lange dort für Aufnahmen. Ich hatte ihn gewarnt. Das Ding ist schön abgeschmiert als der Bolzen meiner Compoundarmbrust es durchschlug.

War wohl nen teureres Modell um die 2500 Euro. Der Bolzen hat mich nur 3 Euro gekostet.

Polizei meinte nur "Naja isser selbst dran schuld" und ging wieder als sie merkte das ich sie nicht mein Haus nach der Armbrust durchsuchen lasse (welche ein Sportgerät ist).

Fazit: Flieg mit den Dingern nicht über mein Grundstück und wenn du mich, meinen Grund und Boden oder meine Familie filmen willst fragst du vorher. Ansonsten ist die Ausrüstung ganz schnell futsch. Da is nix mit Pressefreiheit. Die Kamera kriegste direkt ins Gesicht und ne Drohne treff ich zielsicher. Punkt aus Ende. Auch in Zeiten wo Leute jeden Scheiß filmen oder ins Internet stellen besteh ich auf meine Privatsphäre. Die ist mir heilig. Da kann die Drohne 50000 Euro kosten, die wird zerstört.

Und zum Thema "Ich hol mir doch keine Genehmigung in der Stadt". Jo bis son Ding irgendwann abstürzt und Schaden anrichtet. Btw wirst du erwischst fährst du direkt ein. Beim Schutz des Luftraums sind die ziemlich rigoros hier. So dumm muss man erstmal sein.

Kein Problem wenn ich im öffentlichen Raum gefilmt werde oder wenn die Flüge genehmigt sind. Aber schwarz die Leute aufm Balkon abfilmen, dabei in den Luftraum eingreifen und Stromausfälle (Stichwort Oberleitung) provozieren. Da frag ich dann auch nicht ob ich jemanden die Drohne in den Arsch schiebe. Sorry, da krieg ich Plaque. Die Pandemie hat sehr deutlich gezeigt das du 99% der Menschen genau regulieren musst, weil die einfach zu doof und zu dreist zum gerade Pinkeln sind. Ohne Verbote geht da garnix. Bayern machts vor. Keine Maske auf in der Stadt? Kannste von ausgehen das du keine 2m kommst. Hier in Querdenkerland Thüringen juckt das keinen ob du verrotzt im Supermarkt die Leute anhustest. Deswegen ist hier die Inzidenz auch hoch. Die Leute sind einfach zu dumm und ignorant für einfache Dinge.

Btw. Wer nutzt noch Spiegelreflex? Die Technik ist doch hart am Aussterben weil die Systemkameras einfach in allem besser sind. Wers mag ok, aber frag mich sowieso warum da noch neue produziert werden.

Equip: Fujifilm XT30. Hoffe der Nachfolger mit IBIS kommt bald. Dieses angebiederte Teil (XS 10)für hippe Streamer will ich nicht. Ich geb nicht das Geld aus um dann son Plastebomber zu haben, den ich auch bei Canon haben könnte. XT4 ist mir zu groß.


----------



## JackA (14. Juni 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Btw. Wer nutzt noch Spiegelreflex? Die Technik ist doch hart am Aussterben weil die Systemkameras einfach in allem besser sind. Wers mag ok, aber frag mich sowieso warum da noch neue produziert werden.
> 
> Equip: Fujifilm XT30. Hoffe der Nachfolger mit IBIS kommt bald. Dieses angebiederte Teil (XS 10)für hippe Streamer will ich nicht. Ich geb nicht das Geld aus um dann son Plastebomber zu haben, den ich auch bei Canon haben könnte. XT4 ist mir zu groß.


Die Bildqualität bei DSLRs ist ja nicht wirklich schlecht und Objektive bekommt man auch günstig dafür. Also wer günstig gute Bilder schießen, eine extrem lange Akkulaufzeit, aber auch einiges an Gewicht schleppen will, der kann auch heute noch zu einer DSLR greifen.

Zur Größe bei Fuji... bei den kleinen Bodies (hatte damals die X-T100) brauchte ich einen extra Mengs Griff um die Kamera mit Objektiv angenehm greifen zu können. Als ich dann mal nachgemessen habe, bin ich auf die selben Maße wie bei der X-H1 gekommen, von daher habe ich dann bei der X-H1 damals im großen Ausverkauf zugeschlagen und bin immer noch sehr glücklich mit ihr.


----------



## Lotto (14. Juni 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Equip: Fujifilm XT30. Hoffe der Nachfolger mit IBIS kommt bald. Dieses angebiederte Teil (XS 10)für hippe Streamer will ich nicht. Ich geb nicht das Geld aus um dann son Plastebomber zu haben, den ich auch bei Canon haben könnte. XT4 ist mir zu groß.


Ich hab auch die XT30. Davor ne 700D von Canon. Letztere ist zwar deutlich größer/schwerer, hat dafür aber eben auch ne viel bessere Haptik. Zudem sind die Kunststoffgehäuse so robust, die kann man einfach in den normalen Daypack schmeißen (ohne irgendwelche Polsterung). Die XT30 würd da dann schnell zerkratzen.

Trotzdem liegt die 700D bei mir eigentlich nur im Schrank. Einfach weil ich oft keine Lust habe so eine große Kamera mitzuschleppen und zum anderen weil wirklich alle Objektive bei Fuji sehr gut und extrem scharf sind. Hab bisher nur das Kit 18-55 aber alleine ist das schärfer als jedes meiner Canon-Objekte (gut hab auch keine L-Scherben, aber die sind preislich ja auch in anderen Sphären.

Das sehe bei Fuji als einen der großen Vorteile: die Objekte sind alle durchweg 1A und die machen noch Qualitätskontrolle. Da kannst du blind bestellen und weißt das es gut ist. Bei Canon musste ich teilweise 3 Mal bestellen bis ein brauchbares dabei war (und das auch bei 800 Euro Objektiven).


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das sehe bei Fuji als einen der großen Vorteile: die Objekte sind alle durchweg 1A und die machen noch Qualitätskontrolle. Da kannst du blind bestellen und weißt das es gut ist. Bei Canon musste ich teilweise 3 Mal bestellen bis ein brauchbares dabei war (und das auch bei 800 Euro Objektiven).


Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Damals hatte ich eine defekte XT20 (immer wieder eingefroren), vor ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr eine defekte Xpro 3 (ist auch einfach immer eingefroren) und kürzlich eine XT4 mit einigen Sensorflecken nach dem Auspacken, wie es auch die Xpro3 hatte und wie es auch meine X100V hat, aber da habe ich es akzeptiert, weil ich die X100V zum Spaß nutze.

Das 50-140 F2.8 hatte ich auch kürzlich zusammen mit der XT4 und das war dezentriert. Die obere Rechte Ecke war bis zur Mitte hin absolut unscharf und erst ab F5.6-8 besser. Alle anderen Ecken waren bereits bei F2.8 sehr gut.

Wenn man sich so umhört, ist das mit den Sensorflecken schon eher ein Feature bei Fuji Auch sonst findet man in Fuji Foren viele Probleme und fast jede Fuji Kamera, die neu erscheint, hat erst einmal irgendwelche Probleme / Kinderkrankheiten .

Für mich der Grund, warum ich Fuji nicht mehr anrühren werde, außer meiner X100V. Ich hatte einige Kameras und Objektive von anderen Herstellern (Sony, Nikon) und hatte nie Probleme.


JackA schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität bei DSLRs ist ja nicht wirklich schlecht und Objektive bekommt man auch günstig dafür. Also wer günstig gute Bilder schießen, eine extrem lange Akkulaufzeit, aber auch einiges an Gewicht schleppen will, der kann auch heute noch zu einer DSLR greifen.


Die Bildqualität ist absolut identisch und meine D850 zählt auch heute noch mit zu den besten Kameras am Markt und v.a. der Sensor 
Wirklich günstiger sind da die guten Objektive auch nicht, außer man kauft gebraucht. Bei Sony VF sind die Objektive z.B. günstiger, kleiner und leichter.

Ich kann mit VF DSLMs nichts anfangen, weil sie mir zu klein und fummelig sind und weil man alle möglichen Einstellungen nur über Menüs ändern kann. Sie können zwar viel, aber sind nicht für jeden geeignet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2021)

@Rage1988 , dass man bei Neuware fehlerfreie Produkte erwartet, ist glaube ich mehr als normal  Und auch die Garantiezeit sollte ein Gerät eigentlich bei "normaler Nutzung" locker überstehen. Sogesehen verstehe ich dich, nach deiner Erfahrung.

Topic DSLRs:
Zum Thema "alte Cam oder "Bad Cam" gabs ja auch die Tage ne Challenge auf YT von einem der Fotografen, die an der 10 Tage 10 Fotos Reihe (Staffel 4) teilnimmt. 

Wenn man sich die "Arbeit" macht, mit den alten Cams entsprechend um zu gehen, kann man auch damit verdammt gute Fotos machen. Sogesehen ist nicht alles was älter ist sofort schlecht; manchmal bedarf es aber einer etwas anderen Herangehensweise.
Natürlich ist auch die Frage immer, welche Ansprüche man an das material hat, denn das ist nicht unwichtig bei älteren Cams oder Objektiven.
Beim gebrauchtkauf geht man durchaus auch das Risiko ein, ehe rmal einen verschmutzten Sensor, oder gar einen "beschädigten Sensor" zu erwischen, Objektive mit Schmutz innen, ... Wenn ich "das perfekte Foto" will, sidn solche Einschränkungen unter Umständen eben ein Problem. Wenn ich einfahc nru auf einem "Hobbyniveau" ein paar Bilde rmachen will, kann man mit bestimmten "Problemen" vielelicht sogar leben, und hat dann dafür einiges an Geld gespart, ...

Recht habt ihr aber auch, das absolute High Class Bodys und Objektive nicht wirklich viel günstiger als bei DSLMs sein müssen/sind. Natürlich gibt es ggf. bei dem ein oder anderen Gerät/Objektiv mal Unterschiede bzgl. Bepreisung, aber ob das das ganze am Ende "fett macht"? Ich denke, da heben sich die "Top-End Cams udn Objektive jeweils von der Massenware ab, egal ob DSLM oder DSLR.
Mit dem immer stärkeren Trend zu DSLM sehe ich sogar das Risiko, dass die DSLRs in einen dermaßen kleinen Nieschenbereich gedrück werden, dass deren Auslegung nur noch für Profis interessant wird und die Preise entsprechende Richtung einschlagen. Wenn sie nicht gleich ganz verschwinden.


----------



## Registrierzwang (8. Dezember 2021)

Für meine Zwecke reicht meine Sony RX100 Mark IV völlig aus, ich bin eher der Knipser als der Profi-Fotograf, und die ist so klein dass ich die immer mitnehmen kann. Die Bilder sind dank des großen Sensors auch ohne Blitz super und nur mit wenig Rauschen gesegnet. Die Riesenkoffer mit Spiegelreflex bzw. Systemkamera und mehreren Objektiven hat man eh fast nie dabei.
Ich würde aber Aussagen wie "... mit meinem iPhone kann ich genau so gute Bilder machen wie mit einer Systemkamera" in den Bereich der Märchen verschieben.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. Februar 2022)

Sony A7RIII (unterwegs) und A7R (Studio), Sony RX100 MarkIII und VI (Pocket für Messen/Fabriken, Pocket mit Reisezoom). Reicht. Dazu ein Haufen Scherben ... Teures Hobby 

Und keine Angst um die Sensoren, ich habe einen professionellen Ausbläser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khabarak (21. Februar 2022)

Ich bin vor kurzem von einer Canon 500D auf eine Panasonic Lumix S1R mit dem 24-105mm Objektiv umgestiegen.
Ich mache aktuell nur Produktfotos von 3D Druck Ergebnissen und bin auch mit Hilfe eines befreundeten Fotografen mit der 500D an die Darstellungsgrenzen gekommen - außerdem zeigt die gute langsam einige Pixelfehler.


Am Ende hat sich nach einiger Beratung (und Test von ein paar anderen Kameras) nur Panasonic als geeignet herausgestellt, da ich eine Kamera suchte, die nicht nur Fokus Stacking beherrscht, sondern die so gemachten Bilder gleich in der Kamera verarbeitet.

Ich hätte auch eine G5, oder G9 nehmen können, aber ich wollte nicht runter auf 4/3 Sensoren und da blieben zu der Zeit nur die S1 und die S1R.
Nach ein wenig ausprobieren hat mir die R besser gefallen - auch wenn ich in dem hauptsächlich benutzten Modus nur 16 MP nutze. (Edit2: Der Modus ist 6K, nicht 6 MP... )
Die 24MP der S1 würden mir sicher in über 98% der Fälle reichen

Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb Canon, Nikon und Sony diesen Auto Merge Modus für Fokus Stacking nicht auch einbauen.

Ja, eine normale Stacking Reihe liefert besser aufgelöste Bilder - nur habe ich damit knapp Faktor 10 mehr Aufwand.

Beim Drucken und Fotografieren von einer knapp vierstelligen Zahl an Modellen würde ich neben meinem Job niemals damit fertig, wenn ich es über "normales" Fokus Stacking erledigen würde.

Ich kann pro Tag um die 75 Modelle drucken - eng gepackt und je nach Modellen eventuell auch 100.
Die dann aus 4-8 Perspektiven zu fotografieren kostet auch einiges an Zeit.
Mit "normalem" Fokus Stacking von 30-50 RAW Bildern pro Perspektive bekomme ich selbst auf meiner 8TB Platte irgendwann Platzprobleme (69,5 MB pro Bild x 50 Bilder im Stack x 8 Perspektiven = 27,8 GB pro Figur).
Je Nach Figur sind es dann mal mehr, mal weniger Bilder im Stack - 50 ist da ein guter Mittelwert.

Dann will der ganze Mist ja auch noch bearbeitet werden. Wenn ich nur 5 Minuten pro Bild brauche, werd ich erst in Jahren fertig, da ich noch nen Dayjob und eine Familie habe.

Da bleibt dann realistisch nur noch die Automatik der Lumix Kameras.

Edit: Panasonic hat bei den S1 Kameras leider einen absolut besch.. eidenen ein/aus Schalter angebracht... Keine Daumenschalter an einem Rad, wie später bei der S5, oder anderen Lumix Modellen... Nein.. ein eigener Drehschalter oben auf der Kamera... Was muss man geraucht haben, um auf diese Idee zu kommen?


----------



## Rwk (1. April 2022)

Für Interessierte:

Das Adobe Foto Abo ist gerade im Angebot...


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00M8MOH98/ref=docs-os-doi_0
		


1 Jahr Lightroom + Photoshop für 89,49 €.
Macht dann 7,46 € pro Monat.
Kann auch bei bestehendem Abo eingelöst werden und wird dann verrechnet!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Sony A7RIII (unterwegs) und A7R (Studio), Sony RX100 MarkIII und VI (Pocket für Messen/Fabriken, Pocket mit Reisezoom). Reicht. Dazu ein Haufen Scherben ... Teures Hobby


Wir haben auch einen extra thread um die eigene ausrüstung vor zu stellen.   



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/sammelthread-stellt-sie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras.32208/page-43
		


Und ja, das hobby ist teuer...   


FormatC schrieb:


> Und keine Angst um die Sensoren, ich habe einen professionellen Ausbläser


Den brauch ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Meine kamera bekommt das eh besser mit der sensorreinigung hin dank schwingungen im ultraschall-bereich. Und meine beiden sind übrigens auch nicht so sauber wie deine...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wir haben auch einen extra thread um die eigene ausrüstung vor zu stellen.
> ... Den brauch ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Meine kamera bekommt das eh besser mit der sensorreinigung hin dank schwingungen im ultraschall-bereich. Und meine beiden sind übrigens auch nicht so sauber wie deine...


Das Thread-Thema sehe ich nicht als Widerspruch, denn die Ausrüstung füllt einen eigenen Raum, nebst Nicht-Digitalkameras und analogem Zubehör bis hin zu Belichtungsmessern und kistenweise Filtern. Meine Digitalkameras kann ich doch nennen, schließlich heißt der Thread ja auch so 

Sensorreinigung.... Naja. Da, wo ich rumkrieche, fällt auch mal was Gröberes an, da hilft das Rütteln auch nicht immer. Im Übrigen ist für mich die Sauberkeit der Arbeitsmittel oberstes Gebot. Einstellungssache 
​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Sensorreinigung.... Naja. Da, wo ich rumkrieche, fällt auch mal was Gröberes an, da hilft das Rütteln auch nicht immer.


"Gröber" sind bei mir kieselsteine. (hat bei mir die gegenlicht-blende tatsache auch schon abfangen dürfen) Aber du kriechst hoffentlich nicht mit offenem body herum.


FormatC schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist für mich die Sauberkeit der Arbeitsmittel oberstes Gebot. Einstellungssache


... oder dessen wo man herum kriecht. Ich stehe beim fotografieren halt gerne mal im dreck/in einer staubwolke.
 Sauber machen? Zwecklos. Könnte mein gerät höchstens häufiger mal unter der dusche abspülen...  (wäre nicht die erste und auch nicht die letzte pentax die so sauber gemacht wird)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (2. April 2022)

Bei mir erwischt es meist die Objektive. Schlimm sind Industriestaub und die scheiß subtropische Feuchtigkeit. Das kriecht überall rein.


----------



## cx19 (6. April 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Bei mir erwischt es meist die Objektive. Schlimm sind Industriestaub und die scheiß subtropische Feuchtigkeit. Das kriecht überall rein.


Kann ich so bestätigen. 4 Wochen Indonesien und meine Kamera und Objektiv bedurften einer Grundreinigung.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. April 2022)

Ich hatte mal riesigen Dusel, da war ich bei Edifier in der Tischlerei / Lackiererei. Hatte alles mit dem Smartphone gefilmt statt mit der schweren Cam und mich dann am Abend über unscharfe Bilder beim Essen gewundert. Das ganze Phone samt Linsen, Case und Displayschutzfolie waren mit einem hauchdünnen Film beschichtet. Dann habe ich an meine Lunge gedacht und musste erst mal vor Schreck husten. Meine Brille war übrigens auch dicht. Reisefläschchen mit Isopropanol und alles war wieder sauber. Das ging mit der Lunge nicht. Aber die Speiseröhre habe ich mit Bier und Schnaps ausgebeizt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. April 2022)

Als Besucher bekommst Du leider keine Hamsterbacken   Und ich hatte ein Kack-Handy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

